# Vumetro de leds con peak-hold



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buenas!
Estaba viendo fotos algunos equipos de cuando era joven (allá por los 80's) y apareció un deck Pioneer con vúmetro fluorescente (que un amigo tenía uno) con retención de picos. En realidad es un vúmetro común como los que hacemos con los LM391X pero con la característica de no solo indican el nivel medio de la señal sino que también indicn los picos de la señal y cada pico maximo que encuentra queda un solo led encendido por sobre la clasica barra de leds y este que queda encendido va bajando lentamente hasta que otro pico lo empuja a la nueva posición. Es una cosa rara pero que parece un vumetro en modo *barra* para la señal normal y uno en modo *punto* para los picos, pero los dos sobre la misma secuencia de LEDs. No se me ocurre una forma mejor de explicarlo, así que ahí va un dibujito...

Bueno, la pregunta es: Tiene alguien un circuito de un vúmetro de este tipo que funcione? Por que me pasé buscando en el foro y en San Google y lo único que encontré es un modelo comercial con PIC y un par de ideas no muy novedosas para hacerlo, pero necesito un circuito que funcione antes de que me ponga a diseñar uno yo mismo. Yo tengo muy claro como hacerlo y seguro que funciona pero estoy un poco vago como para sentarme a diseñar esquemas y probar en la protoboard. Si alguien tiene un circuito que pinte util se lo voy a agradecer, por que no encontré nada de nada que sirva, pero si no...no hay problema...tendré que sentarme nomás.

Bueno, como quedamos luego de la pregunta inicial, me tocó ponerme a desarrollar un vúmetro con peak-hold stereo ya que nadie tiene un circuito que sirva en toda la web, y el que lo tiene, te lo quiere cobrar caro o lo hace con un PIC y es un lío, o sencillamente...me cansé de buscar y preguntar. Como no lo encontré...acá va el diseño.

Pero antes de empezar pongamos las cosas en claro:
1- Esto lo hago por que me siempre me interesó tener un vúmetro de estos y NUNCA digo NUNCA conseguí un circuito que no fuera con un CI especial (tipo LB1412 que ya no existe y que es inferior a este en prestaciones).
2- Lo pongo acá en el foro para que todos los que deseen tener uno lo puedan hacer y cambiarle las cosas que deseen, y no se vuelvan locos buscando información por ahí hasta que se den cuenta de que no existe.
3- El *copyright de este diseño es mío*, y como dueño del mismo, autorizo a todos a usarlo del modo que quieran, ya sea comercial o privado, en unidades individuales o en producción en serie. Es decir...hagan los que les plazca con el/los esquemas, *pero tienen prohibido decir que lo inventaron ustedes* y ...hay que darle crédito al que usó la cabeza, eh?...o sea yo.
4- Puedo contestar preguntas sobre el diseño que les presento, pero *solo en el foro*, no por mail o MP, ta claro?
5- Si alguno quiere modificar algo, es dueño de hacerlo y puedo ayudarlo, pero no me comprometo a intercambiar una gran cantidad de mensajes para esto.
6- Tal como está hecho el diseño, para lo que yo lo quiero...funciona, así que no pregunten cosas relacionadas con la aplicación de este esquema al cultivo de perlas y la ganas de volar...por que no sé. En su lugar, estudien el diseño (que es muy simple) y usen la cabeza, ya que no está puesta para que  el cuello no termine en punta, sino para pensar.
7- Cualquier modificación y/o mejora que hagan *tienen la obligación de compartirla* (al mas puro estilo GNU), ta claro? *Si no lo hacen, es robo*. Punto.
_8- Las modificaciones que pueden ser necesarias en este diseño, aunque son simples (leer el proximo post) no estan recomendadas para principiantes ni para quienes no se lleven bien con las matemáticas. Como se imaginarán, la electrónica es una ciencia exacta y está regida por las matemáticas, y aunque a muchos esto no les guste...es así. Entonces, para calcular las cosas que hay que modificar hay que saber la Ley de Ohm, las Leyes de Kirchoff y la solución de sistemas de ecuaciones lineales....ta claro? Los que son estudiantes de electrónica, tendrán una buena posibilidad de aplicar lo que han visto en la Escuela o Universidad. Los otros, tendrán que usar un libro o un profesor..._

*Primera Parte (02/02/2009)*

Ya que la idea era hacer un vúmetro con retención de picos (peak-hold), tal como está el dibujito en el primer post, es claro que tendremos que usar un chip tipo LM3916 y conmutar su  operación al modo barra y al modo punto alternativamente, en una secuencia suficientemente rápida como para que el ojo no distinga esta separación de funciones. Pero no solo esto hay que tener en cuenta, sino que las señales de VU y de peak tienen diferentes anchos de banda, por lo que hay que elegir esta frecuencia de conmutación como si se tratara de una frecuencia de muestreo, esto es...aplicando el Teorema de Shanon. La mas exigente es la señal que monitorea los picos (peak) que según las normas DIN, tienen un corte de -3dB en 95 Hz, pero con un filtro de primer orden, así que de los 190 Hz que nos dice don Shanon, vamos a elegir 500 Hz como frecuencia de muestreo (aqui no hay problemas con el aliasing por que no vamos a reconstruir nada, pero mejor hacerlo bien para asegurarnos de no perder algun pico importante).

También se me ocurrió que si ya que voy a conmutar un LM3916 entre modo barra y punto para la lectura de VU y peak, podría complicar ligeramente el circuito y usar un único LM3916 para los dos canales, así que también nos va a salir bastante barato, por que solo lleva un LED Driver, dos chips adicionales mmmuuyyyy económicos, y tres transistores.

El esquema es el de la primera figura que les adjunto, y está escaneado por que no tengo ganas de pasarlo por el CAD para hacer esquemáticos. Eso viene para mas luego.

Si miran el esquema, van a ver que no puede ser mas simple y económico: un CD4060 se encarga de generar la señal de reloj para el muestreo (no le den bola al valor de C3, R3 y R4 que luego los vamos a cambiar) y la decodificación necesaria para excitar las entradas de selección de un doble multiplexor analógico de cuatro canales, como el CD4052. Este chip tiene dos funciones:
1- Seleccionar la entrada de la señal VU o Peak de cada canal.
2- Seleccionar cuando el LED driver opera en modo barra (VU) o modo punto (peak)

Además de esto, la misma señal decodificada que excita la selección del multiplexor es enviada a unos transistores que se encargan de activar el display de LEDs del canal correspondiente. Enb la segunda imagen que les adjunto está explicado el proceso de cálculo de las resistencias de polarización de los transistores para que sean capaces de excitar a los LEDs sin problemas. Los calculos están hechos con valores muy extremos, así que cuando vean la foto del protoboard  se van a dar cuenta que no coinciden un par de resistencias (son de 3K9 en lugar de 1K5), pero todo está OK. Las resistencias de 1K en el esquema de cálculo fueron cambiadas por 10K, ya que solo sirven para segurar el corte del transistor PNP, pero la corriente que circula por ellas está dada por la tensión Vbe de los mismos, así que las podemos agrandar sin problemas.

*Segunda Parte (04/02/2009)*

Ahora vamos a conversar un poco de como trabaja la sección de acondicionamiento de la señal de entrada. El LM3916 y sus hermanos solo trabajan con la "parte positiva" de la señal de entrada, aunque admite una señal alterna con componente negativa, pero descarta esta parte y solo usa la tensión de entrada que es > 0. Hasta acá...todo bien, el problema es que antes de la entrada al LM3916 tengo un multiplexor analógico, que para simplificar los requertimientos de alimentación, estamos alimentado con tensión de simple polaridad, así que no admite a su entrada ninguna señal negativa (en realidad si la admite, pero se van a activar los diodos de enclavamiento para protección, así que voy a tener que agregar resistencias limitadoras y estos son mas componentes para colocar). Para zafar de este problemita, vamos a colocar delante del multiplexor una etapa de rectificación sin umbral, de media onda, de manera de tener solo la mitad positiva de la señal de entrada, sin el error producido por la tensión de la barrera de potencial de la juntura PN de los diodos. A continuación de ella, vamos a colocar una etapa detectora y retenedora de picos, también sin umbral, por si algun día queremos analizar señales muy pequeñas.

Procesando un poco la señal de la primera etapa, tendremos disponible la medición VU, y de la señal de la segunda etapa, tendremos disponible la medición de picos (con retención incluida). Todavía estoy trabajando para ajustar un poco la señal de la primera etapa a las espcificaciones VU de la DIN, pero no se si es realmente necesario. Si observan la imagen adjunta (el cuarto adjunto), van a ver que son necesarios dos amplificador operacionales por cada canal, así que para ahorrar un poco vamos a tratar de usar un A.O. cuádruple con alta slew-rate (que es un requerimiento de los circuitos con diodos en la realimentación, tales como ambas etapas requieren). Para ahorrar algunos pesos, nos vamos a decantar por el TL074, que vale algo de $1.5 (en argentina), lo que es una ganga y tiene 13 V/us de slew-rate, pero pueden usar también el TL084 o alguno parecido (el nivel de ruido no es importante en esta aplicación, pero como siempre compro de la serie TL07x...pues uso ese), pero que tenga una gran slew-rate, estan advertidos.

El unico problema que nace acá es que este A.O. requiere alimentación simétrica, pero no es tan grave, ya que la mayoría de los pre y consolas serias usan fuente partida, y si no...bueno, podemos usar un ICL7660 para generar la alimentación negativa que falta (o un 555 y dos diodos schottky y también anda). Acá ustedes son libres y pueden hacer lo que se les ocurra, pero DEBE TENER ALIMENTACION SIMETRICA, ta claro?

Si fuera necesario ajustar la amplificación de la tensión entrada, cosa que es probable, solo hay que modificar la resistencia que aparece como R2 en el esquema, sabiendo que la ganancia (en valor absoluto) es G=R2 / R1. Luego vamos a volver sobre esto...así que no se desesperen.

Para los que lo deseen, les paso un video del vumetro funcionando con las etapas de acondicionamieto operativas, aunque solo hay un conjunto completo y ambos canales están conectados a las mismas señales.






*Tercera Parte (05/02/2009)*

Luego de llevar mas de tres días pensando y analizando como ajustar la respuesta de este aparatejo para que indique VU y peak según las normas DIN, llegué a los siguientes resultados:

1- Los circuito que VU y Peak que propone National en la datasheet de los LED drivers andan que es una belleza, pero resulta que las constantes de tiempo de cada tipo de procesamiento son bastante diferentes, así que aparece el problema (estético, no electrónico) que las indicaciones de picos y VU se mueven sin mucha relación entre ellas y siempre la de pico adelanta a la de VU, cosa que es lógica, pero se vé horrible en funcionamiento. No solo eso, sino que el tiempo de decaimiento de los picos es breve, con lo cual, como estos se muestran en modo punto, se ve como un vumetro normal pero en modo punto...es decir...feo.
2- Aún cuando se puede hacer una mezcla de estos circuitos y algunas ideas que yo tengo, aparece un problema serio, que es que se duplican (sip, x2) la cantidad de operacionales y componentes pasivos respecto a la propuesta que yo les hice ayer. Esto complica seriamente el diseño del PCB e impide cambiar la ganancia variando una sola resistencia como en mi propuesta (pero los rectificadores de ellos son de onda completa, eh?), lo que exige agregar otro par de A.O. para el control de la ganancia de la etapa. Esto me decidió por abandonar la idea de juntar ambos diseños.

Con estos antecedentes, y bastante embolado, me dije: y que corno hacen en los vúmetros comunes que todos usamos? Así que busqué algunos esquemas con los LM391x y repasé el que yo suelo usar con el LB1403 y el ejemplo de la hoja de datos del LB1412, y ...Oh sorpresa! todos usan un circuito paralelo RC (que son los pares C2-R3 y C3-R4 que ustedes pueden ver en el cuarto adjunto) como filtro de la señal de entrada rectificada. Bueno...en realidad no es un filtro en el sentido de que evita que pase un rango de frecuencias, sino que es  un filtro de suavizado entre crestas de la señal de entrada, parecido a lo que hacen los capacitores de una fuente de alimentación, estando la resistencia paralelo con la misión de descargar los capacitores cuando ninguna señal puede hacerlo (si analizan el funcionamiento de los diodos del rectificador y del detector de picos se van a dar cuenta de lo que pasa). Bueno, jugando un poco con los valores de R2 y C3 llegué a que el valor de la mejor constante de tiempo para el rectificador era de 0.22 segundos, lo que me permitía seguir los picos con buena velocidad (aunque con atenuación mayor que el estandar de picos de la DIN, así que vamos a tener que amplificar un poco...como 3dB) así que lo dejé ahí. Por supuesto que no descubrí América, por que luego de dos horas con el Simetrix y otros cuarenta minutos con el protoboard llegué al mismo valor que tienen muchos circuitos de vúmetros que andan por ahí...ahhhh! no es lindo redescubrir lo que otros ya vieron hace 20 años? (que bolud... grande)

Luego vino la misma historia con el par C3-R4, pero acá ya era mas simple por que este solo requiere mantener el pico un breve instante y que luego vaya decayendo mas lentamente, así que probamos con una constante de tiempo de 1 segundo y luego con 2 segundos, y como con 1 segundo queda bonito, ahí lo dejamos. Acá hay mucho que contar por que la variación de tiempo de este par (ni del otro) no es lineal con los valores de R y C por que la corriente de carga está limitada por la capacidad del operacional y la resistenacia de desacople, pero esto es para quienes quieran saberlo, y me lo preguntan por MP y les paso el archivo de Simetrix para que lo simulen ustedes.

En resumen, los valores de estos pares "alisadores" son: C2=220 nF, R3= 1 M, C3=1 uF y R4 = 1 M.
Se puede elegir cualquier otro par de valores, tal que multiplicados den el producto C2xR3 y C3xR4, pero elegí esos para minimizar la variedad de valores de los componentes a comprar.

En el video que subí, pueden ver el efecto de esos valores, pero la presentación del efecto en el display es muy dependiente del tipo de música que se analice (cosa que también es obvia). En el video, si bien se aprecia en algunas partes, en otras los picos no se despegan de la indicación de barra. Para que sepan, lo que muestarn los displays es una canción de Diego Torres que estaban poniendo en la radio con la que probé para grabarlo. Esta mañana enganché otra radio diferente y con "Another one bites the dust", de Queen, el efecto es impresionante, igual que con "I'm too sexy", pero con una de Rick Astley que no me acuerdo como se llamaba, se vé casi como un vúmetro común. En fin..voy a probar con Scorpions y Extreme a ver que onda (sep...soy de los 80's y?).

*Cuarta Parte (06/02/2009)*

Habiendo ya decidido y probado el esquema final del vumetro estereo con peak-hold, les adjunto es esquema casi completo (solo faltan un par de capacitores, ajustar la tensión de referencia y la ganancia de la primer etapay reordenar la numeración de las resistencias). Les paso este esquema en un PDF para que puedan imprimirlo y analizarlo a su antojo. Esta vez viene hecho en un CAD (ya era hora...), pero está hecho con PROTEL 98 que es lo unico que tengo instalado en casa, así que no pidan cosas raras ni exportaciones a otros formatos por que es la primera vez que lo uso para hacer esquemáticos (ORCAD...como te amo...). Bueno, está en el ultimo adjunto de este post. Y de ahora en mas, vamos a seguir en el proximo post por que acá ya no se puede agregar mas nada

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

*Quinta parte (11/02/2009)*

En esta ultima  parte sobre el diseño de un vúmetro stereo con peak-hold vamos a analizar como configurar la tensión de referencia del led-driver, como ajustar la ganancia de los rectificadores de señal y como ajustar la atenuación de entrada. Bueno, como dijo Jack El Destripador...vamos por partes.

*Referencia de los LM391x.*
La serie LM391x posee en forma interna una fuente de alimentación de referencia, cuya función es alimentar a la red de divisores de tensión que fijan la referencias de encendido de cada LED. Ajustar esta tensión de referencia es muy fácil, por que esta "fuente" opera igual que un LM317 (pero con muchisima menos corriente de salida, por si a alguno se le ocurre alguna idea rara). Esto es, hay que poner un divisor de tensión (dos resistencias) externo para ajustar el nivel de la tensión de salida de la referencia y conectar esta salida al divisor interno de tensión, que es flotante (para mas información, lean la datasheet de los LM391x). Si nos referimos al esquema en el PDF con el circuito de este vumetro, la tensión de salida vale:

Vref = 1.25 (1+R2/R1)

Fácil, eh? Si conozco a que valor ajustar Vref y elijo el valor de una resistencia, puedo obtener el valor de la otra. Matemática básica.
El problema aparece cuando nos enteramos que la suma de la corriente que circula por este divisor de tensión, mas la corriente que circula por el divisor interno (estan en paralelo), multiplicada por 10, nos determina la corriente que circula por cada LED, así que no podemos elegir cualquier valor de las resistencias por que los LED, o van a encender muy poco o van a brillar demasiado y nos podemos comer el LM391x, así que hay que usar un poco mas de matemática para saber cuanto valen estas resistencias (para los que le interese, es un sistema de dos ecuaciones con dos incógnitas, lo que demuestra que la matematica de la escuela no es algo inutil). Bueno, veamos como queda la cosa:

Ec. 1)  Vref=1.25 (1 + R1/R2)
Ec. 2)  Iled = 10 ( [Vref / (R1+R2)] + Vref/10K )

Esto que parece un lío es fácil: Vref es la tensión de referencia que vamos a elegir, Iled es la corriente por cada LED, que también la vamos a elegir para que brillen bonito y 10K es la resistencia típica del divisor de tensión interno. Bueno, como es facil los dejo a ustedes despejar las ecuaciones que dan los valores de R1 y R2 y elijamos los valores de Vref e Iled.

En mis pruebas, elegí el valor de Vref igual a 2 voltios y la corriente Iled la elegí de 15 miliamperes. Esto lo hice por lo siguiente:

1) Iled elegí 15 mA por que los LED se encienden multiplexados en el tiempo y cada LED solo está encendido durante 500 microsegundos cada 1.5 milisegundos, así que hay que hacerlos brillar bastante y 15 mA es una buena medida. Se puede poner mas pero, segun mis ensayos, no es necesario. Todo dependerá de los LEDs que usen.
2) La Vref la elegí de 2 V, por que este tipo de vúmetros normalmente se usa en salidas de nivel de línea, que en forma mas o menos estandar vale, al maximo, algo de 0.707 Volts (1 volt de pico). Como este valor es inferior al mínimo de la referencia, elegí poner el doble...por que soy macho y voy a tener que amplificar por 2 la señal de entrada. SI ustedes quieren, pueden poner menos o mas, es su decisión.

Aclaración: También elegí 2 volts por que quería ver que tanto ruido introducía la lógica digital en la señal de entrada a procesar. Como el rango del LM3916 es de 23 dB, eso significa que el primer LED enciende con una señal de entrada 14 veces menor que la referencia aplicada, que en este caso es algo de 140 milivolts. Como no hubo problema, lo dejé ahí.

Estos valores pueden modificarlos a su antojo, teniendo en cuenta las limitaciones propias del chip, así que tendrán que leer la hoja de datos...OK?

*Ganancia del rectificador sin umbral y ajuste de atenuación de entrada.*
Ya se habran dado cuenta que la amplificación de la señal de entrada está a cargo del rectificador de media onda sin umbral, para no andar gastando en chips extras. El valor de *cuanto* amplificar depende, segun lo que vimos antes, del valor esperado de la tensión de entrada y del valor de la tensión de referencia. Si vamos a colocar este vúmetro en un pre o una consola, con los valores del diagrama está mas o menos bien, pero tendremos que cambiar los valores de las resistencias R11 y R17 a 220K, lo que nos da una ganancia de 2.2 (se nos pasa un poco pero no importa). Luego, con los potenciómetros de ajuste de la señal de entrada vamos a regular el encendido del septimo LED (0dB) metiendo una señal senoidal de 1 volt de pico (recuerden que el rectificador tiene acoplamiento en alterna, así que no vale meter corriente contínua, ta claro?)

Si se fijan otra vez en el esquema, van a ver las resistencias R22 y R23 que no tienen valor (dice XX, pero no es porno). Esas resistencias sirven para atenuar la señal de entrada en mayor medida que lo que permite el potenciómetro, y así darle a este un mayor rango para el ajuste. Estas resistencias se *DEBEN* usar cuando intenten aplicar este vúmetro a un amplificador de audio, ya que producen una señal de salida de muchos voltios y es preciso atenuarla para que entre al vúmetro con la amplitud adecuada. En este caso (el de usarlo a la salida de un amplificador) no hace falta amplificar la señal de entrada, por que ya viene "grande", y entonces pueden conservar los valores de R11 y R17 en 100K, tal como dice el esquema.
Las resistencias R22 y R23 se calculan como cualquier divisor de tensión y ustedes necesitan conocer cual es la tensión maxima a aplicar al divisor (normalmente es la de alimentación del amplificador menos un par de voltios), entonces calculan el divisor para tener una tensión un poco mayor (500 mV, por ejemplo) a la referencia elegida (2 V en este caso) entre los extremos de los potenciómetros P1 y P2. Para ajustar el vumetro con un amplificador, hay que meterle al amplificador una señal senoidal de amplitud tal que permita la maxima excitación del amplificador *SIN RECORTE* (y con carga en lo posible). En esta situación se ajustan P1 y P2 de forma tal que encienda el LED de 0dB...y ya está.

*IMPORTANTE:*
Es del todo probable que si amplifican la señal de entrada (para un pre o consola) no se vea tan bonito el efecto de peak-hold. Esto se debe a que se "separan" la barra y el punto debido a la amplificación agregada. Esta separación no es una perdida de presición ni nada por el estilo, sino que se produce por que el ajuste del promedio a la salida del rectificador es muy rápida y se apaga antes de que la vean. La unica solución para esto es aumentar el valor de C2 y C5 hasta que lo vean bonito. No van a perder velocidad de respuesta, pero pueden afectar la etapa de detección de picos si se les pasa la mano. Hasta donde yo he probado, con 470nF a 680nF puede andar adecuadamente bien, pero no se pasen mucho de esto por que si no, la barra se va a desvanecer muy lentamente.



> Bueno...esto es todo, y acá se termina con este diseño. El Sr. MFK08 va a ser quien diseñe el PCB (cuando tenga tiempo) y el Sr. Trinquete también se ha ofrecido, así que por ahora, el diseño del PCB está en manos de ellos y tendremos esperar un poco para tener la versión definitiva. Y para cerrar, vamos a poner unas conclusiones de este trabajo y algunas recomendaciones para quienes quieran desarrollar su propio PCB.


_*Conclusiones.*_
Bueno, se habrán dado cuenta que no era tan dificil ni tan costoso hacer un vumetro con peak-hold para dos canales. Así como está hecho, sale mas económico que hacerlo con dos LB1412, asumiendo que los consigan, y opera en modo peak-hold sobre todo el rango del display y no solo sobre los ultimos 3 o 4 leds.
En el diseño he usado el LM3916 por que es la versión idónea para hacer un vúmetro (tiene la escala semilogarítmica de un vumetro real), pero también pueden usar un LM3915 si lo que quieren es mostrar potencia de un amplificador, pero tengan en cuenta que este chip tiene un rango de 30dB (32 veces), así que es probable que tengan que aumentar el valor de la tensión de referencia si les aparecen ruidos molestos que afecten el display. Lo que si les digo *ES QUE NO USEN EL LM3914*. Ese chip no es para esta función, ya que es lineal y es completamente inutil gastar en el por que "hace algo parecido a un vumetro", está claro?
Si alguien estudia el circuito, se va a dar cuenta que con algunas pequeñas modificaciones es posible tener un vumetro normal de 4 canales (o solo 3, si quieren) por lo que les sirve para monitorear el volumen de un sistema 2.1 (pero sin peak-hold). También puede usarse como vumetro normal (sin peak-hold) estereo para dos canales y con un solo chip LM391x. En fin...hay muchas otras posibilidades a partir de este circuito base, pero eso se los dejo a ustedes.

_*Diseño del PCB.*_
Para hacer el PCB de este diseño hay algunos detalles a considerar:
1- Hay dos tipos de GND. Una con triangulito y otra con rayitas. La primera es para la "masa analógica" y la segunda es la "masa digital y de potencia". Hay que llevarlas por separado y unirlas solo en el punto donde la masa ingresa al PCB.
2- Hay dos tensiones positivas: VCC y VLED. VCC alimenta a las etapas digitales y analógicas, mientras que VLED alimenta a los displays. Yo les recomiendo llevarlas por separado y preveer un puente un alguna parte para los que quieran puentearlas, o bien dejarlas separadas y que el que quiera las conecte juntas puenteando las conexiones del PCB. Hay que recordar que VLED está conmutando hasta 200 mA por cada display....
3- VEE es la tensión negativa de la fuente. Había pensado en poner ur ICL7660 para los que no tengan fuente negativa disponible, pero elegí no hacerlo. Si alguien la necesita, que la ponga en otra parte y tire un cable.
4- Para las conexiones al exterior (entradas y alimentaciones), yo normalmente uso los pines torneados para PCB, donde puedo soldar cables o poner un conector. Les recomiendo que usen los mismos para esas señales, por que las borneras suelen ocupar mucho espacio.
5- Habría que analizar seriamente la posibilidad de que los displays sean externos a este PCB, de esta forma cada uno puede poner los LEDs que le venga en gana, ya sean leds individuales, en bar-graph o en unos arreglitos tipo vúmetro que he visto por ahí que son muy bonitos. Si hacen esto, tienen que dejar disponibles la 10 salidas del LM391x, los dos colectores de los BC327 y un terminal de masa de potencia. Con eso es suficiente para conectar cualquier tipo de display que quieran. 

Saludos a todos y gracias por leer este largo post!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

He movido este mensaje a uno nuevo por que estaba medio sepultado en una respuesta que nada que ver, y si hay alguien que siga este diseño y no entienda el tema de las alimentaciones y los LEDs, tal vez le sea util.

*1- Tensiones de alimentación:*
Como habrán visto, el conector de alimentación tiene 4 contactos: Vcc, Vee, GND, Vcn, así que expliquemos cada una:

I) Vcc es la tensión de alimentación positiva de todo los componentes analógicos y digitales. Es una tensión de corriente contínua, debe estar regulada, y su valor puede variar entre 6V y 15V sin ningún problema. El consumo de esta rama es del orden de los 30 mA.

II) Vee es la tensión de alimentación negativa, y solo es usada por el rectificador y el retenedor de picos de ambos canales. Tiene exactamente las mismas características que la tensión Vcc pero el consumo sobre esta rama es un poco menor. La regulación de esta tensión es optativa, pero ya que todos los preamplificador o amplificador actuales usan fuente de doble polaridad, es casi seguro que tendrán una fuente regulada negativa a mano. Si no la tuvieran, pueden generarla a partir de la fuente positiva con un inversor de capacitancias conmutadas, tipo ICL7660 o también un NE555 con un par de diodos Schottky (creo que he visto un circuito de estos por el foro). Tengan en cuenta que el consumo de esta fuente es de alrededor de 20mA, así que no hay muchos requerimientos para esta fuente.

III) GND es el terminal de masa común a todas las fuentes de alimentación.

IV) Vcn es la tensión de alimentación positiva y de potencia para los LEDs. En la foto que puse arriba, está conectado directamente a Vcc, pero esto no es muy conveniente, en particular si la alimentación +/- de este esquema está compartida con un preamplificador. Esta tensión debe ser de corriente contínua, pero no requiere filtrado (o el filtrado puede ser muy pequeño. Tampoco su valor debe ser igual al de Vcc, pero puede ser mayor, hasta un maximo de 25 volts (de pico). Esto se presta a usar la tensión rectificada del transformador, tomada antes de los reguladores y filtros por medio de un diodo de separación. De hecho, esta puede ser la mejor alimentación disponible, ya que la ausencia de filtrado produce un apagado y encendido de los LEDs a un ritmo de 100 o 120 Hz lo que disminuye el consumo y disipación del LM391X. Si no se vé bien, simplemente quitan el diodo separador y lo alimentan con la tensión antes de los reguladores.

IMPORTANTE: Tengan cuidado con no alimentar la fuente Vcn con la salida de los reguladores, ya que el consumo es una serie de pulsos de corriente entre 15mA y 150mA a una frecuencia de repetición de 2KHz, y esto puede inducir ruido en un preamplificador si las alimentaciones están compartidas. No solo eso, sino que también van a cargar asimétricamente a los reguladores de la fuente, teniendo bastante mas consumo el regulador positivo que el negativo. Si deciden hacerlo de todas formas, van a tener que modificar el esquema de filtrado de salida del regulador que usen y probablemente también el disipador del regulador positivo.

*2- Conexión de los LEDs*
En este proyecto, los LEDs están conectados en dos grupos (L y R) y en modo de ánodo común. Cada cátodo va conectado al terminal correspondiente L1 a L10 (LED1 a LED10, siendo LED1 el de menor valor en la escala). Cada ánodo (bueno, conjunto de ánodos) va conectado a uno de los terminales L o R del conector de los LEDs (CONN2), de forma tal que se corresponde con la entrada del canal (L o R) asociado. El terminal GND en CONN2 está pensado para proporcionar una línea de masa para colocar capacitores de filtro o cualquier otra cosa que use GND en la plaqueta de montaje de los LEDs.

*3- Conector para los LEDs*
Despues de desarrollar el PCB me enteré que no existían conectores de 13 contactos (no en San Juan al menos) como el que hace falta para la conexión de los LEDs al PCB. Bue...no es tan malo, por que vienen de 15 contactos y 0.1" de separación entre ellos. Si no consiguen de 13, primero me lo hacen saber para no ser tan tonto la proxima vez, y segundo, toman la plaqueta y le agregan dos perforaciones (una a cada lado de la posición del conector original) de 1mm de diámetro y separada 0.1" (2.5mm) de las perforaciones extremas ya marcadas. Haciendo eso, les calzará el conector de 15 contactos para los LEDs sin tener que sacarle patas ni hacer malabarismos. Para conectar los LEDs, solamente dejan libre los terminales extremos y usan los 13 del medio...y listo. Para mas datos, vean la foto del prototitpo funcionando. No debería tener problemas para agregar estos dos agujeros por que sobra espacio en esa zona.

También les agrego una nueva "imagen virtual" del PCB con las ultimas modificaciones ya actualizadas.

Bueno, basta por ahora. Cualquier duda...preguntan y agregamos acá lo que haga falta.

Saludos!


----------



## hector_siglo21

Hola ezavalla, yo tengo un circuito bien sencillo de un vumetro basado en un integrado que tiene la funcion de peak.
El integrado en cuestion es utilizado en consolas marca Numark que tienen este tipo de vumetros con indicacion de peak (con el efecto de caida lenta del pico maximo que era lo que tu pedias). El circuito en cuestion no lo he armado aun, pero he tenido la posibilidad de abrir una de estas consolas y ver que el vumetro usa el LB1412 de sanyo.

A continuacion te dejo el circuito en cuestion para que vos u otros amigos del foro lo experimenten.

Saludos cordiales...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hector_siglo21 dijo:
			
		

> Hola ezavalla, yo tengo un circuito bien sencillo de un vumetro basado en un integrado que tiene la funcion de peak.
> El integrado en cuestion es utilizado en consolas marca Numark que tienen este tipo de vumetros con indicacion de peak (con el efecto de caida lenta del pico maximo que era lo que tu pedias). El circuito en cuestion no lo he armado aun, pero he tenido la posibilidad de abrir una de estas consolas y ver que el vumetro usa el LB1412 de sanyo.
> 
> A continuacion te dejo el circuito en cuestion para que vos u otros amigos del foro lo experimenten.
> 
> Saludos cordiales...



Gracias por el dato! Pero ya conocía esos chips de Sanyo. El problema es que no se consiguen en Argentina (al menos hasta donde yo sé) y en algunos sitios de Internet aparece como discontinuado hace tiempo.
Por eso me puse a trabajar con la serie de National, que son relativamente baratos (de 2 a 3 dolares) y se conseiguen hasta abajo de las piedras. Ademas, con este diseño, un único chip maneja el modo vu y el modo peak de los dos canales al mismo tiempo. Por ejemplo, la etapa que esta en la foto, solo cuesta 12 pesos argentinos en materiales (al menos donde yo compro en San Juan), pero todavía le falta la etapa de procesamiento dinámico de las señales de vu y peak, pero en eso estoy trabajando.

Saludos!


----------



## hector_siglo21

El LB1412 se puede encontrar en Dicomse (www.dicomse.com.ar), aunque su costo es un tanto elevado...
Si tu diseño tiene la ventaja de ser economico y ademas realiza las mismas funciones del LB1412, pues entonces, adelante con tu proyecto.

Saludos...


----------



## hector_siglo21

Buscando información sobre el circuito propuesto encontre en esta pagina un circuito que usa un LM3915 que por el basico ingles que manejo tiene un efecto de caida lenta del peak...
Se los dejo para que den sus opiniones...

http://wiredworld.tripod.com/tronics/audio_level.html

Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hector_siglo21 dijo:
			
		

> El LB1412 se puede encontrar en Dicomse (www.dicomse.com.ar), aunque su costo es un tanto elevado...



Argghh DICOMSE....tienen todo tipo de cosas extrañas ahí, pero los precios se les van un poco al reverendo caraj..... La ultima vez que fuí fué en julio del 2005 a buscar un chip de un equipo de rayos X que estaba arreglando un amigo. El equipo era del año del pomo...al igual que el chip (una especie de monoestable de tecnología HTL de Siemens) pero cuando pregunté el precio me dijeron U$S 70.00 ! ahhhhh la pu.... le terminaron poniendo un CMOS con algunos engendros de polarización y salió andando. Seeepppp el chip lo tenían aún cuando Siemens lo había discontinuado hace como 30 años...pero de ahí a pagarlo....



			
				hector_siglo21 dijo:
			
		

> Si tu diseño tiene la ventaja de ser economico y ademas realiza las mismas funciones del LB1412, pues entonces, adelante con tu proyecto.



Esa es la idea. Aprovechando que los chips de la serie LM3914/5/6 tienen la velocidad de un conversor A/D tipo flash, se puede multiplexar en tiempo sin mucho problema y eso es lo que estoy haciendo. Los chips adicionales no valen nada y si le emboco la etapa de acondicionamiento de señal, no creo que me cueste mucho terminarlo.



			
				hector_siglo21 dijo:
			
		

> Buscando información sobre el circuito propuesto encontre en esta pagina un circuito que usa un LM3915 que por el basico ingles que manejo tiene un efecto de caida lenta del peak...
> Se los dejo para que den sus opiniones...
> http://wiredworld.tripod.com/tronics/audio_level.html
> Saludos...



Sep, pero como ahí dice es el mismo que está en la hoja de datos del LM3915/16. Ya lo probé, pero no me gusta como funciona, la eliminación del error de los 600mV del diodo es bastante dependiente del tipo de transistor que elijas, y la caída no es tan lenta, por que con el capacitor y resistencia que dan la caída demoar una décima de seguno...pero arreglar eso es la parte fácil.

En verdad ya llevo dos días probando esquemas para ajustar la señal de entrada, y ya recurrí a mis libros para ver algunas alternativas. Ya cuando actualice el post sobre el diseño les cuento los problemas que encontré con todos los esquemas que he probado y cuales son las soluciones que estoy haciendo.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buenas!
Les escribo para avisarles que ya está disponible el esquemático completo y bonito del vumetro con peak-hold. Aquellos que quieran analizarlo y aportar algo, estan invitados a descargarlo.
En cuanto al diseño, solo queda ajustar la ganancia de la primera etapa y la tensión de referencia del LM3915/16 como el ajuste del nivel de la señal de entrada, que lo vamos a analizar en el post que esta pendiente de completar.

 Saludos!


----------



## lucalorito

ezavalla...buen trabajo de diseño..mis felicitaciones. ahora sólo falta el pcb     
Por cierto..aquí el LB1412 sale por unos 5 usd cada uno.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lucalorito dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla...buen trabajo de diseño..mis felicitaciones. ahora sólo falta el pcb
> Por cierto..aquí el LB1412 sale por unos 5 usd cada uno.
> Saludos.



Gracias!
Ayer recibí un MP de otroparticipante que me informaciónrmaba que tiene un amigo con un pequeño stock de los LB1412 y que los vende bastante baratos (algo de U$S 3 c/u). El problema con ellos, es que no se consiguen facilmente, opera en modo peak-hold solo a partir del octavo LED, y aún con ese precio tan económico, me sale mas costoso hacer el vumetro con dos LB1412 que usar mi diseño. Además me quedo atado a lo que ese chip ofrece. Por ejemplo, con mi diseño y algunos cambios menores, puedo hacer un vúmetro normal pero para cuatro canales, o bien puedo usarlo en modo estereo, etc, etc...

En cuanto el PCB, la semana próxima voy a empezar a trabajar en ella, pero había agregado en el post una convocatoria para cualquiera que quisiera hacerla, cosa de que el desarrollo sea mas "colaborativo"...pero parece que no lo han leído todavía.

Saludos!


----------



## MFK08

ezavalla si me das unos dias diseño el PCB, lo aria con el PCB wizar, espero q no se aproblemas...

solo dime cual es el esquema final.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla si me das unos dias diseño el PCB, lo aria con el PCB wizar, espero q no se aproblemas...
> 
> solo dime cual es el esquema final.



No hay problema. El esquema final es parecido al ultimo PDF que subí solo que hay que agregarle unos presets a la entrada y preveer una resistencia en serie con ellos. Probablemente mañana suba las modificaciones, por que los otros cambios son en valores de algunos componentes. Si queres, te paso un MP cuando esté listo.

Tratemos de estar en contacto, por que hay algunos detalles de las conexiones de masa y alimentación que hay que tener en cuenta, mas algunos jumpers que hay que agregar para darle un poco mas de versatilidad a la construcción. Si puedo, mañana actualizo el PDF con todos estos cambios.

Gracias! y saludos!

PD: No hay drama con el PCBWizard, solo que yo no lo uso   , pero aparte de eso...todo OK.


----------



## MFK08

ok avisame cuando lo tengas y me pongo manos a la obra, tu me detallas lo que quieres que ponga y listo me pongo manos a la obra


----------



## Trinquete

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> ok avisame cuando lo tengas y me pongo manos a la obra, tu me detallas lo que quieres que ponga y listo me pongo manos a la obra



Yó tambien ,me apunto a confecionar la PCB.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. No hay problemas.
Proximamente voy a agregar algunas cosas que faltan en el post, y entre ellas van a estar los detalles a tener en cuenta si alguien quiere hacer la plaqueta por su cuenta.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola!
Finalmente conseguí un rato y pude finalizar el post que faltaba sobre las modificaciones que pueden ser necesario hacerle a el esquema y como ajustarlo para que funcione como corresponde. El nuevo post está acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/167170/

Solo falta diseñar el PCB, cosa que haran los Sres. MFK08 y Trinquete, así que hay que esperar un poco hasta que esté listo. En el post que les mencionaba arriba he colocado algunas recomendaciones a quienes diseñen sus propias plaquetas y es importante considerarlas.

Bueno...eso es todo. Nos vemos cuando estén los PCB.

Saludos!


----------



## boximil1

hola discupame pero hace rato te queria consultar una duda de concepto que no me cierra.

por lo que lei vos lo que haces es conmuta r o multiplexar alternativamente entre modo punto y modo barra para lograr el efecto de retensión de pico ?

por qu eno me cierra, si en un instante el valor leido es encender el led 6 (por ejemplo) prendera este en modo punto y tambien en modo barra.

como haces para que .....digamos ....quede "un ratito mas" el maximo en modo punto ?

el concepto me interesa.

saludos y gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> por lo que lei vos lo que haces es conmuta r o multiplexar alternativamente entre modo punto y modo barra para lograr el efecto de retensión de pico ?



No. La retención de picos la hace el filtro "alisador" que está a la salida del detector de picos (ese de 1uF x 1Mohm a la salida del segundo operacional). El multiplexado lo único que hace es mostrar una señal (promedio) o la otra (picos retenidos).



			
				boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> por qu eno me cierra, si en un instante el valor leido es encender el led 6 (por ejemplo) prendera este en modo punto y tambien en modo barra.



Puede ser...depende del valor instantáneo de cada señal y del ritmo de decaimiento de la misma. Date cuenta que entre el rectificador y el detector de picos generan dos señales para cada canal. 
1- La señal promedio, que sale del rectificador mas el primer filtro. Esta varía rápidamente, por eso decae mas rápido que lo que lo hace el pico retenido.
2- El pico retenido, que sale del detector de picos mas el segundo filtro.

El valor de pico es "empujado" por el valor del promedio, así que siempre van a existir puntos en lo que se cumpla lo que vos dices, ya que ese es el principio de funcionamiento. Cuando no van a coincidir es cuando el pico retenido sea de mayor valor que el promedio de la señal. En ese caso, el pico está mas "alto" que el promedio y la barra se separa del punto.



			
				boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> como haces para que .....digamos ....quede "un ratito mas" el maximo en modo punto ?



Facil: la constante de tiempo del filtro del detector de picos es mayor que la del filtro del promedio, por eso demora mas en desvanecerse. No es lo ideal, pero es muchisimoa mas simple y barato que usar y gestionar una unidad de sample & hold.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola!
Gracias al foro me encontré con el software *Kicad* y lo estuve probando. Parece que anda muy bien, así que lo voy a usar para diseñar el PCB de este bicho. Por ahora, estoy con el esquemático y cuando lo termine comienzo con el PCB. No les prometo nada, por que es la primera vez que lo uso y me estoy acostumbrando a la forma de trabajo que tiene, así que sintonicen esta emisora de vez en cuando por si hay novedades.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me falta rutear la plaqueta con el KiCad que es un soft bastante, bastante bueno. Acá les paso una vista 3D del layout de la placa sin rutear. Vamos a ver que tira el autorouter y que podemos hacer a mano.

PD: El diseño preliminar es bastante pequeño. Solo mide 73mm x 78mm, sin los LED claro, por que la idea es que cada uno le ponga los LEDs que le guste.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buenas!
Ya terminé de rutear el PCB para el vumetro con retención de picos. Las dimensiones finales son 78 x 80 mm, no mucho mayor que una con un par de vúmetros convencionales. Les paso una vista 3D de la placa para que vayan viendo y *si bien parece DOBLE FAZ, NO LO ES*. Lo que sucede es que dibujé por la otra faz las pistas que hay que tirar como puentes con cables simples.

Se podrían haber ahorrado unos cuantos puentes (en total tiene como 15), pero preferí hacerla así para respetar un layout muy parecido al esquemático, cosa de que si alguien tiene problemas, pueda rastrearlos sin dificultad.

Ahora voy a construir un prototipo para probar antes de subir los impresos, por si hay algun error; por que me molestaría que alguien lo arme y no le funcione de una.

Bueno, cuando tenga listo el prototipo y probado, les subo una fotos y el PCB definitivo.

A quienes estan enamorados del PCB Wizard y otros softwares parecidos les aviso...*el KICAD es IMPRESIONANTE*, pero hay que tener algo de idea de las especificaciones de diseño de un PCB para entender que es lo que hace y hay que completar las bibliotecas de componentes, pero hay muchas en la WEB...la ventaja de ser software libre.

Saludos!


----------



## MFK08

te quedo brutal... disculpa por no haberlo podid hacer pero este ultimo tiempo estube muy lieado y no pude ponerme cn esto. entre el trabajo y problemas con mi mutual estube muy tapado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> te quedo brutal... disculpa por no haberlo podid hacer pero este ultimo tiempo estube muy lieado y no pude ponerme cn esto. entre el trabajo y problemas con mi mutual estube muy tapado.



OK. No hay problema.
La historia era que me iba a demorar bastante, como podrás apreciar...y la semana que viene tengo que viajar a una conferencia en Bs. As. así que con suerte puede estar listo para Abril...

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buenas! Otra vez por acá.
Ya tengo armada la plaqueta del vúmetro y espero poder probarla hoy o mañana. Por ahora, les voy subiendo unas fotos para que vean como queda. Los puentes los puse con cable rojo para que resalten en la foto, pero se pueden hacer con alambre desnudo.
Todas las perforaciones de los pads están hechas con mecha de 0.75 mm. Están previstos para que perforen con 1 mm, pero como no hay nada de potencia acá, pues es preferible hacerlas mas pequeñas. Las perforaciones para los conectores son todas de 1 mm y los huecos de sujección son de 3.25 mm

Espero que les guste, y mas tarde vuelvo con los resultados de las pruebas, pero todas las verificaciones que he hecho son positivas, así que no veo motivo para que no ande.

*EDITO: Mentira!!! Tenía dos errores derivados del esquemático que usé. No se como corno me equivoqué, si el que estaba usando de referencia estaba correcto, pero en fin....a laburar un poco mas.*

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob

soy muy distraido con los nombres , y a algunso de a poco los voy conociendo .
este post del Vu , por lo ingenioso y el saber provechar los recursos es uno de los mas piolas que he visto .
y tenias que ser vos eze.

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchas gracias por la opinión sobre el diseño!
Pero ya encontré un error en el esquemático, y como va atado a la plaqueta...pues tengo un error en el PCB. Afortunadamente es un error menor que con dos cortes y un pedazo de cable lo arreglé, pero parece que palmó el CD4060, así que hay que salir de compras....

Saludos!


----------



## jonico1

felicitaciones excelente diseño,una pregunta! si el pin 9 de la funcion modo del chip lm 3916 lo mando a masa con una llave de tres puntos ,a vcc y a la salida del chip cd4052 tendria un vúmetro con tres modos de trabajo? o sea1) barras con memoria 2) barras sin memoria y 3) modo punto es posible esa variante ?
para el que tenga interes en el chip de sanyo lb1412 el sr omar tel 4943-2384 en capital dispone de un stock de 200 unidades a u$s3 c/u,saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jonico1 dijo:
			
		

> ...una pregunta! si el pin 9 de la funcion modo del chip lm 3916 lo mando a masa con una llave de tres puntos ,a vcc y a la salida del chip cd4052 tendria un vúmetro con tres modos de trabajo? o sea1) barras con memoria 2) barras sin memoria y 3) modo punto es posible esa variante ?



Nop! Ni se te ocurra poner a masa el pin 9 por que en ese caso vuela la salida del LED 10 del LM39xx y no prende nunca más.
Lo que vos querés hacer se puede, pero con ciertas limitaciones. Para eliminar la "memoria" (peak-hold) del diseño hay que desconectar las salidas del TL074 que van a las entradas (pines) 1 y 2 del CD4052 y poner esos pines a masa. Así solo funciona en modo VU sin peak hold (la puesta a masa no es obligatoria, pero mejor hacerla para que no capte ruido el LM39xx.
Para mantener el modo punto, hay que hacer lo mismo con las entradas (pines) 4 y 5 del CD4052. Así va a funcionar en modo punto, el problema es que este modo punto te va a mostrar los picos de la señal, con tiempos de decaimientos mas lentos que el modo VU, así que no sé que tan útil puede ser.
Para mantener el modo punto, pero en modo VU (oopppss..que manera de tener "modos") hay que hacer lo mismo que te dije en el párrafo anterior (para modo barra sin memoria), pero hay que mandar los pines 12 y 15 del CD4052 (que está libres, sin conectar a nada) a Vcc.
Si te la podés arreglar para hacer todo eso con una llave...posteá el esquema, que tal vez sea de interés para alguien.



			
				jonico1 dijo:
			
		

> para el que tenga interes en el chip de sanyo lb1412 el sr omar tel 4943-2384 en capital dispone de un stock de 200 unidades a u$s3 c/u,saludos



Gracia spor el dato!

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buenas!
Por fin terminé con el diseño este. Solo ahora, en Semana Santa, pude encontrar un hueco para revisar lo que faltaba y probarlo.
Quedó andando tal como el prototipo previo, pero ahora en la plaqueta impresa. Cometí un par de errores, que ya están corregidos en el esquemático y en el PCB, así que si lo arman bien, hay seguridad de que funciona.

Ahora les paso una ultima foto de la placa en operación mas los archivos PDF del PCB, el layout y el esquemático.

Ya tienen la lista de materiales adjuntada.


Saludos!



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Adjuntos movidos al primer post del hilo. Consultarlos allí.


----------



## mnicolau

Muuy bueno ezavalla, va a ser uno de mis próximos proyectos seguramente, muchas gracias por el aporte...

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias!
Espero que te dé muy buenos resultados y que te sea útil.

Saludos!


----------



## hector_siglo21

Gracias Ezavalla por tu aporte, realmente un proyecto admirable..

Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias a vos por detenerte a verlo.
Espero que les sea útil a todos los que lo armen.
Saludos!


----------



## djmyky

excelente  man lo lograste desde pales que lo solias hacer  pero me indaga eso de stereo?  si es en estereo y uso mi balance prnede un solo canal?  o se tiene que realizar 2 placas distintas ?


es una opinion


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

djmyky dijo:
			
		

> excelente  man *lo lograste desde pales que lo solias hacer*



No entiendo esa expresión...  



			
				djmyky dijo:
			
		

> pero me indaga eso de stereo?  si es en estereo y uso mi balance prnede un solo canal?  o se tiene que realizar 2 placas distintas ?



El diseño es estereo y no tienes que hacer dos placas, sino solo una. Si usas el balance, cambian los niveles de entrada al vumetro y si lo pones al maximo hacia un lado o hacia el otro solo va a encender el canal que no atenúe el balance.

Saludos!


----------



## palomo

WAOW  * ezavalla *mis felicitaciones con tan buen aporte, hace tiempo que no entraba a "pequeña señal" ya que los aportes eran muy escasos, no es que quiera todo "peladito y a la boca" solo que al diseñar mis circuitos, me gusta leer algunas ideas para poder aumentar algo innovador a mis proyectos o hacer cambios para su mejora, y la verdad no encontraba nada interesante (para mi aclaro puesto que este es el mejor foro que he encontrado) y con esto has logrado que me meta a mi pequeño taller nuevamente  (y cambiar de novia porque siempre sufren las consecuencias de mi pequeño vicio y terminan por amenazar entre ellas y la electrónica, entiendes el porque digo que cambiar de novia  ) y esto me lleva horas de tiempo  ya que este proyecto será la nueva idea que complete a los otros que ya están terminados.


      Gracias de antemano y reitero mis felicitaciones.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

palomo dijo:
			
		

> WAOW  * ezavalla *mis felicitaciones con tan buen aporte, hace tiempo que no entraba a "pequeña señal" ya que los aportes eran muy escasos, no es que quiera todo "peladito y a la boca" solo que al diseñar mis circuitos, me gusta leer algunas ideas para poder aumentar algo innovador a mis proyectos o hacer cambios para su mejora, y la verdad no encontraba nada interesante (para mi aclaro puesto que este es el mejor foro que he encontrado) y con esto has logrado que me meta a mi pequeño taller nuevamente



Gracias por tu opinión, y me alegro que te haya resultado tan interesante como idea para tus propios desarrollos.



			
				palomo dijo:
			
		

> (y cambiar de novia porque siempre sufren las consecuencias de mi pequeño vicio y terminan por amenazar entre ellas y la electrónica, entiendes el porque digo que cambiar de novia  ) y esto me lleva horas de tiempo  ya que este proyecto será la nueva idea que complete a los otros que ya están terminados.



   
Y bueno....en la variedad está el gusto...pero un vúmetro vs. una mujer....hummmm
Al menos en el vúmetro gastás dinero una sola vez....y no tenes que aguantar cuando se queja...


Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Atención:
Revisando el hilo he encontrado un par de errores que es bueno salvar ahora:

1)- En la lista de materiales (post #35) aparece como LED Driver un LM3914. *ESO ESTA MAL!* Si bien ya está descripto en el texto de los primeros posts, *el driver a usar debe ser un LM3916 si es para una consola o el LM3915 si es para indicar potencia en un amplificador*. Lo del 3914 quedó ahí, ya que cuando armé el componente le puse esa denominación y me olvidé de cambiarla en la lista de componentes.

2)- *El primer esquemático (que está en los primeros posts) no debe ser usado*, ya que tiene invertida la posición de la resistencia y el capacitor de timing en el CD4060. Tienen que usar el esquemático que está en el post #35. El PCB y el layout de componentes son correctos y se pueden usar sin problemas.

Les subo los archivos corregidos.

Saludos!


----------



## djpusse

hola ezevalla como fue que hiciste esta placa con que programa y como hiciste para pasarla a la maquina a la placa ya que te quedo muy bien 
que productos usas¿?

a mi no me salen asi jeje

Gracias y disculpen por meterme de la nada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> hola ezevalla como fue que hiciste esta placa con que programa y como hiciste para pasarla a la maquina a la placa ya que te quedo muy bien
> que productos usas¿?



Ayyyy...si leyeran un poco antes de preguntar...

El diseño de la placa está hecho con un programa llamado KiCad, que es software libre y permite hacer el esquemático y a partir de él generar el PCB, ya sea en forma manual o usando el auto-router. No es un programa muy fácil de usar ni de configurar, por que hay que saber sobre las especificaciones de los PCB para configurar los parámetros del diseño, pero si sabés sobre esto...es simple y funciona muy, pero muy bien.

No sé que es "pasarla a la máquina", pero si te referís a como hacerla...es usando papel ilustración y el método de la plancha de la ropa. Hay unos cuantos posts por ahí que hablan del método, así que buscalos para saber mas.

Saludos!


----------



## electronicjohndeacon

hola ezavalla muy buen aporte es lo que simpre buscaba y nunca supe como se llamaba esa funcion hasta ahorita estoy en este proyecto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/audio-spectrum-analyzer-14222/ y no estaria mal implementarle esta funcion que lograste hacer pero tengo ciertas dudas 
1.-ya tengo el ecualizador hecho osea frecuencias de 31 a 16k hrtz en total 16 frecuencias por ejemplo en una frecuencia baja prenden 3 o 4 leds ¿¿¿¿se veria esa funcion que lograste hacer ?
2.- utilizaria 16 lm3915 (dices que sirven )osea 160 leds ¿¿cuanta corriente necesito exactamente para que me funciene todos esto? podria utlizar una fuente de computadora ?
3.- el AO (creo que es el operacional) utilizo lm324  me serviria utiliza positivo y gnd o al menos asi lo hago funcionar ¿¿que diferencia tiene con los tl0XX? ¿¿¿cuales son los pro y los contra de estos CI`s?

Esas son mi dudas, por otro lado me ofresco a hacer el pcb de este circuito si todo sale bien en dos o tres dia lo subo para que lo cheques pero utilizo pcb wizard y no se como pasarlo a pdf estaria bien subirlo en el archivo qe genera el software ?

eso es todo 


PD.another one bite the dust se debe de ver bien en este proyecto una cancion creada por un ingeniero electronico john deacon


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola electronicjohndeacon:
Ya ví el proyecto en el que estás y ya me imagino lo que quieres hacer juntando este proyecto con ese otro.
Bueno, creo que es viable unirlos pero no se me ocurre una forma económica de hacerlo sin cambiar todo el esquema. Unir ambos proyectos es simple: solo tienes que conectar las salidas de tus filtros a las entradas de este vumetro. Como este vúmetro maneja dos canales, solo necesitas OCHO módulos iguales y envías los filtros de a dos a cada uno de ellos (o 16 modulos iguales si lo haces estereo). Si modificas el esquema, se pueden simplificar algunas cosas y tal vez ahorrar algunos chips...en particular los CD4060 y también sería posible quitar los potenciómetros de ajuste de la sensibilidad de entrada.
Ahora, respondiendo a tus preguntas:
1- SI: el modo peak-hold trabaja sobre todo el rango dinámico del display.
2- NO SE: La demanda de corriente es variable en función de la cantidad de LEDs encendidos. Yo te puedo decir el maximo teórico por vumetro, que debe rondar los 300mA, pero en operación va a ser mas reducido...dependiendo de la música.
3- NO: Para esta aplicación se requiere un amplificador con alto slew-rate y el LM324 no cumple con esto. El riesgo de usarlo es deformar la onda y provocar lecturas erróneas en el display. No se que tan importante es esto para tu proyecto, pero yo soy medio paranoico con esas cosas...

No te hagas problema por el PCB, que ya está hecho y aparece unos cuantos posts mas atrás. El pedido inicial era por que me iba a demorar un poco en sentarme a trabajarlo, pero creo que en abril quedó listo. SI quieres hacer una plaqueta alternativa...está todo bien, yo no tengo problema, pero solo te pido que la armes y valides que funciona, por que no me gustaría tener un PCB que tenga problemas.

PD: Another One Bites the Dust causa un efecto muy bonito....hacer ver al vúmetro tal como es.

Saludos!


----------



## electronicjohndeacon

hola disculpa ezavalla la resistencia 22 y 23 se tiene que calcular y no se como hacerlo solo me se ley de ohm y eso es todo (todavia no me han enseñado ese tipo de calculos apenes llevo un año en la uni ) me prodrias decir que valores utilizaste por otro lado con respecto a la corriente que utilizaria  con tantos lm3915 esta seria de 5 amp ? solo multiplique 0.3Ax16(total de lm3915)=4.8A 

ok saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

electronicjohndeacon dijo:
			
		

> hola disculpa ezavalla la resistencia 22 y 23 se tiene que calcular y no se como hacerlo solo me se ley de ohm y eso es todo (todavia no me han enseñado ese tipo de calculos apenes llevo un año en la uni )



Pues se calcula usando la Ley de Ohm. Si hubieras leído el mi post, abrías visto que dice:



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Si se fijan otra vez en el esquema, van a ver las resistencias R22 y R23 que no tienen valor (dice XX, pero no es porno). Esas resistencias sirven para atenuar la señal de entrada en mayor medida que lo que permite el potenciómetro, y así darle a este un mayor rango para el ajuste. *Estas resistencias se DEBEN usar cuando intenten aplicar este vúmetro a un amplificador de audio*, ya que producen una señal de salida de muchos voltios y es preciso atenuarla para que entre al vúmetro con la amplitud adecuada. En este caso (el de usarlo a la salida de un amplificador) no hace falta amplificar la señal de entrada, por que ya viene "grande", y entonces pueden conservar los valores de R11 y R17 en 100K, tal como dice el esquema.
> *Las resistencias R22 y R23 se calculan como cualquier divisor de tensión y ustedes necesitan conocer cual es la tensión maxima a aplicar al divisor (normalmente es la de alimentación del amplificador menos un par de voltios), entonces calculan el divisor para tener una tensión un poco mayor (500 mV, por ejemplo) a la referencia elegida (2 V en este caso) entre los extremos de los potenciómetros P1 y P2.* Para ajustar el vumetro con un amplificador, hay que meterle al amplificador una señal senoidal de amplitud tal que permita la maxima excitación del amplificador SIN RECORTE (y con carga en lo posible). En esta situación se ajustan P1 y P2 de forma tal que encienda el LED de 0dB...y ya está.





			
				electronicjohndeacon dijo:
			
		

> me prodrias decir que valores utilizaste por otro lado con respecto a la corriente que utilizaria  con tantos lm3915 esta seria de 5 amp ? solo multiplique 0.3Ax16(total de lm3915)=4.8A



1- Me tenés que decir si el analizador de espectro que estas haciendo es estereo o mono. 
2- El consumo de 300mA es el MAXIMO, y no es contínuo...a menos que satures todos los amplificador operacionales. Aún así, es muy inferior a eso, por que el LM3915 trabaja en modo barra LA MITAD DEL TIEMPO y la otra mitad opera en modo punto, así que si considerás 150mA POR VUMETRO (y cuando digo *por vumetro* estoy diciendo por cada una de mis plaquetas con los dos displays activos) todavía tenes un margen gigante. Con una fuente de 3A podés manejar sin problemas los 16 displays de leds por canal y estas sobrado de corriente. Esta cuenta esta sacada para un analizador en stereo. En mono es la mitad.
3- Lee de nuevo y con detenimiento los dos posts donde está descripto el diseño, por que me parece que ni los has leído.

Saludos!


----------



## obregon

ezavalla dijo:


> Buenas!
> Estaba viendo fotos algunos equipos de cuando era joven (allá por los 80's) y apareció un deck Pioneer con vúmetro fluorescente (que un amigo tenía uno) con retención de picos. En realidad es un vúmetro común como los que hacemos con los LM391X pero con la característica de no solo indican el nivel medio de la señal sino que también indicn los picos de la señal y cada pico maximo que encuentra queda un solo led encendido por sobre la clasica barra de leds y este que queda encendido va bajando lentamente hasta que otro pico lo empuja a la nueva posición. Es una cosa rara pero que parece un vumetro en modo *barra* para la señal normal y uno en modo *punto* para los picos, pero los dos sobre la misma secuencia de LEDs. No se me ocurre una forma mejor de explicarlo, así que ahí va un dibujito...
> 
> Bueno, la pregunta es: Tiene alguien un circuito de un vúmetro de este tipo que funcione? Por que me pasé buscando en el foro y en San Google y lo único que encontré es un modelo comercial con PIC y un par de ideas no muy novedosas para hacerlo, pero necesito un circuito que funcione antes de que me ponga a diseñar uno yo mismo. Yo tengo muy claro como hacerlo y seguro que funciona pero estoy un poco vago como para sentarme a diseñar esquemas y probar en la protoboard. Si alguien tiene un circuito que pinte util se lo voy a agradecer, por que no encontré nada de nada que sirva, pero si no...no hay problema...tendré que sentarme nomás.
> 
> Saludos!



hola  como andas bueno yo tengo uno ya  armado y andando correctamente de 14 leds prometo que cuando consiga una camara digital lo subo a la pagina todo completo con circuito electrico y pcb hecho y lista de componentes,lo prometo,un saludo a todos:OBREGON

hola  como andas bueno yo tengo uno ya  armado y andando correctamente de 14 leds prometo que cuando consiga una camara digital lo subo a la pagina todo completo con circuito electrico y pcb hecho y lista de componentes,lo prometo,un saludo a todos:OBREGON


----------



## Cacho

Hola Obregón, bienvenido al foro.

Te aconsejo leer el post entero, que el vúmetro está ya desarrollado. Podés ver el esquemático en los posts 7 y 8, con todo el funcionamiento muy bien explicado por EZavalla.
De tener otro circuito que haga lo mismo, postealo, pero te aconsejo que lo hagas en un tema aparte o no tendrá la atención que debería adentro de este (acá sólo dejá el link a donde lo hayas posteado).

Saludos


----------



## Luis1342

Muchas Gracias Ezavalla por este proyecto,ya casi acabo con mis TDA
este proyecto será muy util,lo armare!!
saludos


----------



## Tavo

La verdad no me había topado con este post antes.
INCREÍBLEE!!!
Como siempre Eduardo sos un "CEREBRO andante". Tus proyectos son muy *superiores y profesionales*. Admiro realmente tus conocimientos!!

Muchas Felicitaciones Eduardo!!
Me da pena que pocos le hay _"dado bola"_ a este tema, porque en serio que está por demás interesante... Y se destaca mucho, pero mucho, tu *perseverancia*, tu paciencia, tus ganas de terminar las cosas (tendrías que pasarme un poco de eso.. jejeje)

Te dejo muchos Saludos Eduardo y de nuevo, Felicitaciones. Aunque ya demasiado tarde pero bué, la intención es lo que vale, no lo vi antes....

Saludos!!!
Tavo10.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tavo10 dijo:


> La verdad no me había topado con este post antes.
> INCREÍBLEE!!!
> Como siempre Eduardo sos un "CEREBRO andante". Tus proyectos son muy *superiores y profesionales*. Admiro realmente tus conocimientos!!
> 
> Muchas Felicitaciones Eduardo!!
> Me da pena que pocos le hay _"dado bola"_ a este tema, porque en serio que está por demás interesante... Y se destaca mucho, pero mucho, tu *perseverancia*, tu paciencia, tus ganas de terminar las cosas (tendrías que pasarme un poco de eso.. jejeje)
> 
> Te dejo muchos Saludos Eduardo y de nuevo, Felicitaciones. Aunque ya demasiado tarde pero bué, la intención es lo que vale, no lo vi antes....
> 
> Saludos!!!
> Tavo10.



Hola Tavo!
Primero que nada debo agradecer muy sinceramente todos tus comentarios hacia mí, que no se si los merezco...que se yo...me da cosa....

En segundo lugar, no importa cuanta bola le den, por que mas que nada era un delirio mío hacer esto hace muchos años y el foro me dió la posibilidad de implementarlo y compartirlo. Si a alguien le vino bien...PERFECTO y si no...no importa, el saber no ocupa lugar dice mi madre y tal vez le sirva a algun miembro en el futuro. Lo que a mí me importa es que lo hice yo solito....y anda y todo .

Por último, en cuanto a:


> Tus proyectos son muy *superiores y profesionales*


La verdad que no sé si calificarlos así aunque acepto tu visión, pero es un problema que tengo desde que nací: siempre se me dá por encarar cosas que no muchos mas que yo entienden y aprecian , pero ya aprendí a vivir con eso por que me pasa en mi casa, me pasa en el trabajo...bah, en todas partes. A la larga termina cayendo la ficha...pero entonces ya seguro que estoy en otra cosa nueva...

En fin...Tavo, muchísimas gracias por todo lo que has dicho y te aseguro que es posible lograr cualquier cosa....solo si podés imaginarla.

Un abrazo!


----------



## Tavo

Gracias a vos por tu comentario!
Es lo mínimo que puedo hacer desde acá, con el teclado. Seguramente "le voy a entrar" a este proyecto mas adelante, porque se ve muy interesante, incluso en el vídeo está genial.



			
				MI dijo:
			
		

> Tus proyectos son muy superiores y profesionales..


Y en cuanto a esto, es la pura verdad. Me gusta mucho tu forma CORRECTA de ver la electrónica siempre *desde el punto de vista y estudio matemático!* Eso me cuesta horrores! (Se me está pinchando mi sueño de ser Ingeniero Electrónico, me cuesta mucho la matemática...bah, tema amarte )

Agradecerte es lo mínimo que puedo hacer ante este gran aporte..
Saludos Eduardo! Que andes todo OK eh!?

Tavo10


----------



## djmauman

ezavalla dijo:


> Atención:
> Revisando el hilo he encontrado un par de errores que es bueno salvar ahora:
> 
> 1)- En la lista de materiales (post #35) aparece como LED Driver un LM3914. *ESO ESTA MAL!* Si bien ya está descripto en el texto de los primeros posts, *el driver a usar debe ser un LM3916 si es para una consola o el LM3915 si es para indicar potencia en un amplificador*. Lo del 3914 quedó ahí, ya que cuando armé el componente le puse esa denominación y me olvidé de cambiarla en la lista de componentes.
> 
> 2)- *El primer esquemático (que está en los primeros posts) no debe ser usado*, ya que tiene invertida la posición de la resistencia y el capacitor de timing en el CD4060. Tienen que usar el esquemático que está en el post #35. El PCB y el layout de componentes son correctos y se pueden usar sin problemas.
> 
> Les subo los archivos corregidos.
> 
> Saludos!



jejejejeje.......!!!! con razon me enrede cuando tava viendo otra vez los planos....!!!! NO sabia de donde salia esoo.... Gracias por corregir excelente aporte Amigo


----------



## rash

ezavalla ya he terminado un amplificador a la altura de tu montaje... así que en breve montaré tu vúmetro...
gracias por el aporte tan detallado y documentado como siempre..

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rash dijo:


> ezavalla ya he terminado un amplificador *a la altura de tu montaje.*.. así que en breve montaré tu vúmetro...



Y a que altura está mi montaje? Yo lo tengo como a 1.8 mts adentro de un armario esperando donde aplicarlo...  
Rash, no seas tan humilde, este es un diseño mas o menos coherente y nada mas!!! He visto las cosas que vos has hecho y son verdaderamente impresionantes...


Me alegro que les sirva a ambos, y si les surge alguna duda o problema, consulten con confianza...

Saludos!


----------



## rash

Ahh¡¡¡ que bueno jejj.... me refiero a la altura de alguien que decide diseñar un circuito, exponer todos los pasos, explicar el procedimiento y estar siempre atento a resolver cualquier duda al respecto... a esa altura me refiero y no a la altura donde lo tiene guardado  
Creeme este tipo de post hacen grande este sitio... independientemente de la complejidad o no del circuito electrónico...

saludos


----------



## Tavo

tal cual, ni bien me haga un tiempito lo empiezo, le tengo unas ganas terribles, me gusta mucho el detalle del peak-hold. Queda muy bueno..

Saludos!!


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Ezavalla te agradezco el aporte! talvez lo haga, mas adelante, ya tengo un par de proyectitos y le quiero dedicar mas tiempo al estudio que a los circuitos jejeja, ademas tengo la certeza de que voy a conseguir los componentes (tambien soy de San Juan)

Te felicito por la prolijidad de tu trabajo, se nota que tenes muchisimos conocimientos!

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchas gracias Tavo y Fabry.
Metanle nomás por que este diseño es mas dificil contarlo que hacerlo, y ajustandolo a sus necesidades van a aprender bastante sobre los LM39xx y sobre la mezcla digital-analógico.

Saludos!

PD: Fabry, como sos de San Juan, seguro que encontrás todos los materiales y bastante baratos...


----------



## Eien

Muy bueno el proyecto, gracias ezvalla.

Una pregunta sobre los LM39xx en general, segun entiendo al leer el datasheet, la tension de alimentacion del integrado y de los LEDs es independiente a la señal de entrada no?

Es decir, yo puedo alimentar los LEDs y el integrado con 5v, y despues usar una señal de 0 a 10v para encender los LEDs.

Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eien dijo:


> Muy bueno el proyecto, gracias ezvalla.



Muchas gracias!



Eien dijo:


> Una pregunta sobre los LM39xx en general, segun entiendo al leer el datasheet, la tension de alimentacion del integrado y de los LEDs es independiente a la señal de entrada no?



No tan independiente ya que comparten la misma masa. Por lo demás, si son "independientes".



Eien dijo:


> Es decir, yo puedo *alimentar los LEDs y el integrado con 5v*, y despues *usar una señal de 0 a 10v para encender los LEDs*.



Suponiendo que los *0..10V* sea la señal de entrada, si...se puede usar, pero el valor máximo útil de esa señal está dado por la tensión que se fija usando la referencia interna del chip y el par de resistencias. Si esa tensión vale 2V, entonces cualquier señal de entrada mayor a 2V te deja todos los LEDs encendidos. Por eso están los presets y las resistencias en serie que permiten el ajuste.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Ezavalla, tengo una duda, en el post #8, el calculo de R22 y R23 es solo para cuando tomamos la señal de la salida del amplificador no?? En mi caso, el vumetro va a tomar señal de un pre, tendria que modificar R11 y R17 nomas? R22 y R23 en mi caso no las coloco?
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> tengo una duda, en el post #8, el calculo de R22 y R23 es solo para cuando tomamos la señal de la salida del amplificador no?? En mi caso, el vumetro *va a tomar señal de un pre*, tendria que modificar R11 y R17 nomas?



Buena pregunta, pero depende de la sensibilidad de tu amplificador y del nivel que maneje el pre para excitarlo.
Probá de ponerle 220K a esas R. Si a máximo volumen y con los RV al mango no encienden todos los LEDs de la escala, vas a tener que darles mas valor. SI se pasan, tocá los RV para llevarlo al nivel correcto.



fabry_nirvana dijo:


> R22 y R23 en mi caso no las coloco?



Así es. Esas no van.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

ezavalla dijo:


> Buena pregunta, pero depende de la sensibilidad de tu amplificador y del nivel que maneje el pre para excitarlo.
> Probá de ponerle 220K a esas R. Si a máximo volumen y con los RV al mango no encienden todos los LEDs de la escala, vas a tener que darles mas valor. SI se pasan, tocá los RV para llevarlo al nivel correcto.
> 
> 
> 
> Así es. Esas no van.


 
Gracias Ezavalla!!


----------



## brakiors

exelente proyecto mi amigo  desde hace rato quiero hacer un Vumeter,hace poco realice una prueba en el protoboard  solo de modo barra con el lm3915 y me funciono al pelo.pero yo quisiera hacer uno asi q*UE* trabaje en modo punto y en modo barra, pero tambien q*UE* trabaje modo punto-barra asi como este y q*UE* se controle cada etapa con un interruptor,  me puedes ayudar en esto?? es q*UE* no tengo muchos conocimientos en la materia. 
muchas gracias de antemano mi amigo exelente proyecto mis mas sinceras felicitaciones sigue asi, con estos exelentes aportes


----------



## athenas22

gracias por el aporte. habra que quemarse las pestañas haciendo el pcb


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

brakiors dijo:


> pero yo quisiera hacer uno asi q trabaje en modo punto y en modo barra, *pero tambien q trabaje modo punto-barra asi como este y q se controle cada etapa con un interruptor*



No entiendo que es lo que querés hacer  
Cada etapa de qué? De los rectificadores, detectores de picos, excitadores de leds...de qué?
Te recomiendo que leas el datasheet y si te quedan dudas, las consultes. El funcionamiento del chip es muy sencillo y lo que yo he hecho está completamente explicado en la primer página, así que no hay mucho para conversar sobr eso...


----------



## fabian9013

Extraordinario no queda mas que decir, la manera como aborda el tema y lo desarrolla, con conocimiento de la causa, ya me imagino a un profesor como usted dando la clase de laboratorio de electronica analoga o digital ... Que diseño 

Ahora con respecto a su diseño o mejor dicho para abordar uno, como el que usted hace, basicamente, realiza la deteccion de pico en otro circuito aparte y luego lo muestra con el lm3916, y luego switchea la forma de mostrar la señal en el lm3916... voy a ver si me animo a ser uno desde cero, con los componentes que consiga por aca.

Otra preguntafuera del topico, ya que usted maneja muy bien orcad, ha podido realizar una simulacion de algun oscilador LC... Es que sinceramente no he podido hacerla arrancar,,,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabian9013 dijo:


> Extraordinario no queda mas que decir, la manera como aborda el tema y lo desarrolla, con conocimiento de la causa, ya me imagino a un profesor como usted dando la clase de laboratorio de electronica analoga o digital ... Que diseño


 
Muchas gracias por tus comentarios!



fabian9013 dijo:


> Ahora con respecto a su diseño o mejor dicho para abordar uno, como el que usted hace, basicamente, realiza la deteccion de pico en otro circuito aparte y luego lo muestra con el lm3916, y luego switchea la forma de mostrar la señal en el lm3916... voy a ver si me animo a ser uno desde cero, con los componentes que consiga por aca.


 
La operación es tal como dices....y animate a encarar algo de este tipo, ya que solo te hacen falta dos cosas: tener la idea y las ganas de trabajar...



fabian9013 dijo:


> Otra preguntafuera del topico, ya que usted maneja muy bien orcad, ha podido realizar una simulacion de algun oscilador LC... Es que sinceramente no he podido hacerla arrancar,,,



Totalmente off-topic, pero yo USABA el ORCAD para el diseño esquemático, no para simular. Las simulaciones las hago con SIMETRIX, del que podés bajar una versión de prueba sin límite de tiempo ni de funcionalidad. Lo único que restringe es el tamaño del circuito a simular, pero lo he usado para varios esquemas de tamaño mediano y no tiene problemas.


----------



## aztlan

ezavalla dijo:


> Buenas! Otra vez por acá.
> Ya tengo armada la plaqueta del vúmetro y espero poder probarla hoy o mañana. Por ahora, les voy subiendo unas fotos para que vean como queda. Los puentes los puse con cable rojo para que resalten en la foto, pero se pueden hacer con alambre desnudo.
> Todas las perforaciones de los pads están hechas con mecha de 0.75 mm. Están previstos para que perforen con 1 mm, pero como no hay nada de potencia acá, pues es preferible hacerlas mas pequeñas. Las perforaciones para los conectores son todas de 1 mm y los huecos de sujección son de 3.25 mm
> 
> Espero que les guste, y mas tarde vuelvo con los resultados de las pruebas, pero todas las verificaciones que he hecho son positivas, así que no veo motivo para que no ande.
> 
> *EDITO: Mentira!!! Tenía dos errores derivados del esquemático que usé. No se como corno me equivoqué, si el que estaba usando de referencia estaba correcto, pero en fin....a laburar un poco mas.*
> 
> Saludos!



hola alguien sabe que modelo de leds son esos como los que aparécen en la fotografia de ejemplo? los leds rojos.. y si son especialmente en un modelo.. alguien me podria especificar que modelito es?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En el post que has citado (en el original) no hay ningún LED  en las fotografías.
De cuales estás hablando?


----------



## aztlan

ezavalla dijo:


> En el post que has citado (en el original) no hay ningún LED  en las fotografías.
> De cuales estás hablando?



o los siento bueno no se usar bien las herramientas del foro.. disculpa bueno amm



ezavalla dijo:


> Buenas!
> Por fin terminé con el diseño este. Solo ahora, en Semana Santa, pude encontrar un hueco para revisar lo que faltaba y probarlo.
> Quedó andando tal como el prototipo previo, pero ahora en la plaqueta impresa. Cometí un par de errores, que ya están corregidos en el esquemático y en el PCB, así que si lo arman bien, hay seguridad de que funciona.
> 
> Ahora les paso una ultima foto de la placa en operación mas los archivos PDF del PCB, el layout y el esquemático.
> 
> Ya tienen la lista de materiales adjuntada.
> 
> 
> Saludos!



en este comentario habei puesto adjunto una imagen 
done mostrais el vumetro hecho en muestra.. lo que queria saber era como conseguir ese modelillo de leds juntos en fila de color rojo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK.
Acá en Argentina se llaman "Barra de 10 LEDs" pero el nombre en inglés es algo como Bargraph. Tenés que fijarte en los catálogos de tus proveedores para ver cual nombre tiene.


----------



## mcgn

Estimado Ezavalla: reconozco su valor a lo largo de los textos que ha escrito y que explican algo de su notoria dedicación a la electrónica. Es visible también el respetuoso trato que ha dispensado a los colegas y que muestra parte de su cultura general.
Siendo así y luego de leer todos los posts, le pediría si fuera tan amable de presentar el proyecto definitivo en su totalidad con todas las correcciones, plaqueta, lista de materiales y los ajustes necesarios para la puesta en funcionamiento.
Le agradezco el gran aporte que le ha hecho a este servidor. Saludo atentamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mcgn dijo:


> Siendo así y luego de leer todos los posts, le pediría si fuera tan amable de presentar el proyecto definitivo en su totalidad con todas las correcciones, plaqueta, lista de materiales y los ajustes necesarios para la puesta en funcionamiento.



Hola!
El diseño final esquemático, PCB, layout y BOM es lo que está en este post:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/150430/ _
Las instrucciones de ajuste está contenidas en la descripción del funcionamiento en este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vumetro-leds-peak-hold-17685/#post133788
y el que sigue.

En realidad no hay mucho que ajustar excepto un par de trimpots para adecuar el nivel de la señal de entrada...como en cualquier vúmetro, aunque tal vez haya que cambiar alguna resistencia, tal como está descripto en el link que te pasé arriba, dependiendo del uso que se le dé al vúmetro.

Gracias por leer, y le voy a pedir a algún mod que ponga toda esa info en el primer post para que esté al acceso de todos.

Saludos!

*PD:* te recomiendo que mires el primer esquemático del segundo link que te pasé para que veas como se conectan los LEDs, y que leas este otro post:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/155843/ _por que hay información importante.


----------



## manuj

Buenas, he hecho el circuito en proteus para simularlo. Las tensiones de led y de alimentación en general las he puesto a 18 V porque vi en el datasheet del TL072 que esa era su Vcc...asique he dejado esa para todos (no se si estará bien o no). He quitado las resistencias 22 y 23 tal y como dijiste en los primeros post. Lo he puesto en marcha y me da error al simular...y el caso es que no se porqué lo da si el circuito parece estar bien, lo he construido de 0 varias veces y me pasa siempre igual. Lo adjunto por si alguien quiere echarle un vistazo o ver si no le da error a el. La versión del proteus es la 7 andando en XP. Un saludo y gracias

Pd. Este vúmetro se puede conectar prefectamente al pc no? Tendría que conectar las resistencias 22 y 23 para darle más recorrido no? algún otro ajuste adicional?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

manuj dijo:


> Buenas, he hecho el circuito en proteus para simularlo. Las tensiones de led y de alimentación en general las he puesto a 18 V porque vi en el datasheet del TL072 que esa era su Vcc...asique he dejado esa para todos (no se si estará bien o no). He quitado las resistencias 22 y 23 tal y como dijiste en los primeros post. Lo he puesto en marcha y me da error al simular...y el caso es que no se porqué lo da si el circuito parece estar bien, lo he construido de 0 varias veces y me pasa siempre igual. Lo adjunto por si alguien quiere echarle un vistazo o ver si no le da error a el. La versión del proteus es la 7 andando en XP. Un saludo y gracias


Ni idea que puede ser...y no tengo el proteus a mano para simularlo, pero es un esquema tan simple que ni siquiera merece una simulación.....para ver qué?????



manuj dijo:


> Pd. Este vúmetro se puede conectar prefectamente al pc no? Tendría que conectar las resistencias 22 y 23 para darle más recorrido no? algún otro ajuste adicional?


Si, se puede conectar a la PC pero tenés que considerar las modificaciones como si fuera para conectar a un preamplificador o consola.


----------



## manuj

Pues lo simulo todo antes de montarlo...jajaja. Costumbre, manía...llamalo como lo quieras. Así intento solucionar los errores que pueda cometer antes de montar físicamente el circuito. Pero bueno el circuito está probado y tal, asíque cuando tenga tiempo me pondré manos a la obra. Felicitarte por tu proyecto, lo mejor que he visto en la red (y he buscado muchos vúmetros...) y gracias por aclararme la duda...Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Revisá el modelo de simulación que has armado por las dudas que hayas olvidado alguna conexión a tierra o esas cosas...
Saludos!


----------



## manuj

Es que no acabo de entender el porqué de las banderas de alimentación...las he obviado en el circuito para su simulación...será eso?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los pwr_flag son un requerimiento de KiCad para la validación de las reglas electricas, pero no creo que Proteus lo use....
Asegurate de poner los cables de alimentación donde deben ir.


----------



## manuj

Sobre la fuente de tensión negativa, he encontrado un circuito con un NE555 que te convierte hasta 15 V. Y un pdf con varias aplicaciones del ICL7660, entre ellas convertir 5V en -15V. El problema es que he visto en el datasheet del TL074 que la alimentación es a +-18 V. Si le meto 15 funcionará correctamente? Es que no encuentro ningun otro circuito que me de -18V, solo he visto hasta -15 V.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

manuj dijo:


> El problema es que he visto en el datasheet del TL074 que la alimentación es a +-18 V. Si le meto 15 funcionará correctamente?


Mejor andá y leé otra vez el datasheet...analizando los parámetros, y también leé TODO el tema (que no es tan largo), por que eso ya se discutió antes...
Y sí, el circuito con el 555 puede andar sin problemas.


----------



## manuj

Te refieres a que el 555 puede andar bien con 18 V de entrada??

De la otra manera he vuelto a leer el datasheet y he visto que se puede poner en cascada para aumentar la tensión de salida. He pensado que puedo hacer eso y luego usar un regulador ajustable para dejar los -18 V fijos. El lm337L por ejemplo. Para ello tendría que usar mínimo 3 icl7660 para superar el umbral de 3 voltios entre tensión de entrada y salida del regulador. Por último podría alimentar con Vcc=18 V. Vee=-18 V y Vled=18 V (sin regular)?? Un saludo y gracias por contestarme estas dudillas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

manuj dijo:


> con Vcc=18 V. Vee=-18 V y Vled=18 V (sin regular)?? Un saludo y gracias por contestarme estas dudillas...


Y yo me pregunto: por que no leés el tema COMPLETO? Lo que estás preguntando *YA FUE RESPONDIDO*:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/155843/ _
Un poquito de ganas antes de encarar un proyecto...no?


----------



## manuj

Ya me he leido el tema al completo varias veces...lecturas no me faltan, en todo caso me faltan conocimientos sobre electrónica para estar a la altura de los del redactor...No me cuadra cuando dices que Vcc debe ser de 6 a 15 V. Si esta misma Vcc es la que alimentará el tl074 y leo que debe ser alimentado con 18V...hay algo que no entiendo, pero en fin, cuando monte el circuito supongo que solucionaré mis problemas...Un saludo

Pd. Me faltan conocimientos, me falta tiempo, me faltan establecimientos donde comprar materiales, me falta dinero para comprar los componentes...pero lo que nunca, nunca me faltará a la hora de armarme un circuito de electrónica serán las ganas, la ilusión y la felicidad de ver que por cada proyecto que hago más aprendo sobre este maravilloso mundo gracias a todas las personas que colaborais en foros aportando vuestros conocimientos y vuestra experiencia para hacernos sentirnos más grandes al resto.


----------



## Fogonazo

manuj dijo:


> .........Pd. Me faltan conocimientos, me falta tiempo, me faltan establecimientos donde comprar materiales, me falta dinero para comprar los componentes...*pero lo que nunca, nunca me faltará a la hora de armarme un circuito de electrónica serán las ganas, la ilusión y la felicidad de ver que por cada proyecto que hago más aprendo sobre este maravilloso mundo* gracias a todas las personas que colaborais en foros aportando vuestros conocimientos y vuestra experiencia para hacernos sentirnos más grandes al resto.



Ya tienes lo principal.
Todo lo demás se compra, se arma o se pregunta en el Foro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

manuj dijo:


> Ya me he leido el tema al completo varias veces...lecturas no me faltan, en todo caso me faltan conocimientos sobre electrónica para estar a la altura de los del redactor...No me cuadra cuando dices que Vcc debe ser de 6 a 15 V. Si esta misma Vcc es la que alimentará el tl074 *y leo que debe ser alimentado con 18V...hay algo que no entiendo*,


Tal como decís, tu problema son tus escasos conocimientos, en particular por que los 18-V es la *tensión de alimentación máxima*, pero por debajo de esa...cualquiera anda.
Yo te recomiendo que practiques un poco con esquemas mas sencillos que este antes de embarcarte en el armado, al menos para que conozcas con que componentes estás trabajando y como se comportan. Esto te lo digo por que si bien el circuito es relativamente simple y funciona a la primera si se arma correctamente, la corrección de problemas no es sencilla si no tenés los instrumentos adecuados, y dada la relativa fragilidad electrostática de los C.I. CMOS utilizados, la manipulación descuidada de los mismos puede dañarlos y provocar fallas que sin un osciloscopio no vas a poder solucionar....a menos que cambies componentes al voleo...y si sos principiante...es casi seguro que algún problema vas tener, aunque no te lo deseo.

Por otra parte, hay otros subforos acá mismo donde podés canalizar las dudas o inquietudes que tengas antes de encarar el proyecto, así que tus preguntas relacionadas con el funcionamiento de los A.O., las alimentaciones y todo eso debería se iniciado en esos subforos para que la comunidad y vos tengan el acceso a información de primera mano y en el lugar que se espera que esté. Discutir eso acá no tiene relación directa con el tema y complica su lectura.


----------



## obregon

Hola manuj,mira seri conveniente que te pongas a leer con detenimiento y atencion revistas de electronica,"ojo",esto que te digo va con la mejor onda,yo aprendi asi leyendo y poniendome a practicar y hasta algunas veces a mandarme macanas,pero te puedo asegurar que haciendo macanas uno aprende y mucho!!! te recomiendo que antes de empezar con un proyecto de estas caracteristicas empieces por lo que es un transistor y las 3 funciones que cumplen los pnp-npn y tambien que te pongas a averiguar o bajes de internet explicaciones de los amplificadores operacionales,estoy seguro que te va a gustar porque con ellos podes realizar infinidades de circuitos de todas clases,como por ej.protecciones para altavoces,protecciones contra corto circuitos de altavoces,proteccion contra temperatura del ampli de potencia,accionamiento de un rele etc.El TL071-74-84-72,ETC.son operacionales que trabajan con tension de +/-3volt minimo hasta +/-18 volt ahi tenes un lindo rango para elegirte una tension,te mando un cordial saludo,y cualquier duda avisanos estamos todos aca para ayudarnos y aprender cosas nuevas.


----------



## manuj

Gracias por los consejos. Son escasos mis conocimietos pero tampoco son nulos...jajaja, soy casi ingeniero industrial y electronica he dado bastante (aunque no lo suficiente porque mi especialidad es la electrica). Se de ao pero solo he trabajado con el 741 y se alimentaba siempre a 15...de ahi que piense que ninguna por debajo vale...Y de transistores sabia lo justo hasta que un proyecto que hice hace poco me puso más al día y ya mas o menos me defiendo. En fin, la universidad es lo que tiene, mucha teoría pero poca práctica. Donde verdaderamente me pierdo es en los integrados como el CD4052 o el 4060, incluso el lm3916. Cosas que nunca había visto pero leyendome los datasheet mas o menos me voy enterando...Y gracias por decirme lo de la electricidad estática, tendré que montarlo descalzo...jajaja. Un saludo


----------



## obregon

Que haces maju!!!,bueno yo pense que eras un inocente pichon que recien se inicia en la electronica,pero bueno como dige antes siempre hay algo que aprender!! el 741 es uno de los operacionales que mas ganancia tiene,los 4051,2,3,son llaves analogicas como tambien el 4066,el4060 no me acuerdo que era,pero creo que es un inversor de tension,tengo para postear que ya me han pedido un lindo vumetro con peak-hold de 14 leds,listo para armarlo,funciona muy bien!! esta hecho con un lm-3916 y un 4066 se alimenta con 5volt y tiene un partidor de tension que es un integradito tipo 555,es el ICL1493 o algo asi,no me acuerdo,bueno te mando un saludo!!.obregon.


----------



## manuj

Ansioso espero verlo andando obregon...jajaja, gracias por la lección. Un saludo


----------



## creizlein

Tengo una pregunta bastante básica y quizás tonta, pero no termino de entender bien y prefiero hacerla antes de romper algo... Veo que en el diagrama se juntan el GND de ambos parlantes (o de ambas salidas) tanto derecha como izquierda y las mismas también se juntan con GND Masa de alimentacion.

Mi idea es poner este vumetro en el coche, conectado a las salidas de un amp, usando las resistencias correspondientes que explico ezavalla, pero actualmente, las salidas negativas del amp NO están en corto, osea, no son común, son aisladas, y ambas tampoco se tocan con la masa del auto. Al yo conectar esto estaría haciendo un corto entre las 2 GND de los parlantes y esto hace que la potencia se me apague... 
(PD: cuando digo que no se tocan es que no tengo continuidad entre ellas, según el tester)

Alguien me puede aclarar esta duda? esto es normal? o como debería funcionar?


----------



## Fogonazo

creizlein dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta bastante básica y quizás tonta, pero no termino de entender bien y prefiero hacerla antes de romper algo... Veo que en el diagrama se juntan el GND de ambos parlantes (o de ambas salidas) tanto derecha como izquierda y las mismas también se juntan con GND Masa de alimentacion.
> 
> Mi idea es poner este vumetro en el coche, conectado a las salidas de un amp, usando las resistencias correspondientes que explico ezavalla, pero actualmente, las salidas negativas del amp NO están en corto, osea, no son común, son aisladas, y ambas tampoco se tocan con la masa del auto. Al yo conectar esto estaría haciendo un corto entre las 2 GND de los parlantes y esto hace que la potencia se me apague...
> (PD: cuando digo que no se tocan es que no tengo continuidad entre ellas, según el tester)
> 
> Alguien me puede aclarar esta duda? esto es normal? o como debería funcionar?



Tu pregunta NO es tonta, y haciéndola te puedes ahorrar de cambiar los integrados de potencia del estéreo. 
Mide con un multímetro en escala de tensión CC entre el borne (+) de parlante y el chasis del automóvil, luego entre el otro borne (-) y chasis cuanta tensión tienes, esto con equipo encendido y sin audio.


----------



## creizlein

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tu pregunta NO es tonta, y haciéndola te puedes ahorrar de cambiar los integrados de potencia del estéreo.
> Mide con un multímetro en escala de tensión CC entre el borne (+) de parlante y el chasis del automóvil, luego entre el otro borne (-) y chasis cuanta tensión tienes, esto con equipo encendido y sin audio.



Asumo que para hacer esto de "sin audio pero con el equipo prendido" lo tenia que poner en MUTE, ya que si dejo la radio apagada los ampli no prenden, en este caso, la medición fue de 18mV en + y chasis y 12-13mV en - y chasis.

Honestamente sigo sin entender este fenómeno, pero si acabo de descubrir algo que me estaba volviendo loco... un parlante cuando esta apagado esta en corto !?!?!? ...

De todas formas, apenas junto las patas negativas de la salida L y R del ampli el mismo se apaga, lo cual me descoloca totalmente de como hace el vumetro siendo que este también las pone en corto


----------



## Fogonazo

creizlein dijo:


> ....De todas formas, *apenas junto las patas negativas de la salida L y R del ampli el mismo se apaga,* lo cual me descoloca totalmente de como hace el vumetro siendo que este también las pone en corto


En ese caso, mandas al VUMeter *solo* la señal del borne (+) y el negativo lo tomas del chasis del vehículo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ese tema ya se trató en el foro. Fijate acá que está todo explicado: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/190246/


----------



## creizlein

ezavalla, gracias por el link, yo sabia que en algún lugar se había preguntado algo similar y no lo encontraba.
Les cuento que hice esto mismo que tu y Fogonazo dicen, sacar solo el + del parlante y el negativo solo del chasis, no juntarlo con el negativo del parlante, y no funciona para nada, el vumetro queda muerto y hasta incluso tira un pico (tipo un PUC) hacia el parlante cuando lo conecto, y luego nada mas.

También probé sacando solo el negativo del parlante y el resultado fue el mismo, el vumetro queda muerto y no mueve ni el 1er led incluso con el preset al mínimo y la potencia al palo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Supongo que estás hablando del vúmetro de este tema, no? El que tiene retención de picos, no?
Si es así (y espero que lo sea), de donde estás tomando la tensión de alimentación negativa????


----------



## creizlein

ezavalla, si, estoy hablando de el vumetro de este tema, que fue el ultimo que arme siguiendo el PCB de la primer pagina, aunque tengo exactamente el mismo problema con el resto de los vumetros estero que probe, todos "juntan" el negativo del los speakers y el resultado es el mismo, me apagan el ampli.

Lo que no entiendo es tu pregunta, pido disculpas, pero como de donde estoy tomando la tensión de alimentacion negativa?

El GND de arriba, es decir, la de 4 pines esta conectado el chasis
El GND de abajo, es decir, el de 3 pines también esta conectado al chasis, o desconectado, en ninguno de los 2 casos me anda.

Solo anda si conectara el GND de abajo al negativo del speaker y si hago esto entonces se apaga el ampli porque entra en corto con el otro gnd...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

creizlein dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es tu pregunta, pido disculpas, pero como de donde estoy tomando la tensión de alimentacion negativa?


Este vúmetro utiliza tensión de alimentación de doble polaridad, por eso el terminal de alimentación tiene 4 (cuatro) contactos: los tres de (+V 0 -V) y un cuarto que es para alimentar los LEDs sin afectar a la fuente en el caso de un preamplificador (en el tema todo está explicado). Este último podés unirlo al cable que vá a +V (tensión de alimentación positiva) en el caso de usarlo en un amplificador...tal como estás haciendo. El problema que veo es la tensión -V (negativa) que en el auto NO LA TENÉS DISPONIBLE y vas tener que generarla con un 555 y un par de diodos rápidos.
Pero yendo a tu problema, si no usás la tensión negativa...el vúmetro NO ANDA, lo probés con lo que sea que lo hagas.



creizlein dijo:


> El GND de arriba, es decir, la de 4 pines esta conectado el chasis
> El GND de abajo, es decir, el de 3 pines también esta conectado al chasis, o desconectado, en ninguno de los 2 casos me anda.


Ambos terminales de masa (GND) deben estar unidos a "chasis", tal como decís, que es "la masa" del auto.



creizlein dijo:


> Solo anda si conectara el GND de abajo al negativo del speaker y si hago esto entonces se apaga el ampli porque entra en corto con el otro gnd...


No podés conectar el ningún GND a algun cable de tu ampli por que ese tiene la salida "en puente" y efectivamente estarías cortocircuitando una salida con el chasis.

Yo te pregunto:
*1- Entendiste lo que dice el link que te pasé antes?
2- Estás alimentando el vúmetro con tensión de doble polaridad?*


----------



## creizlein

Aha, buena explicación, ahora entiendo un poco mas (solo un poco), definitivamente yo no estoy alimentando el vumetro con tensión de doble polaridad, ya que no tengo de donde sacarla.
El link que me pasaste antes, crei haberlo entendido, de hecho, dice claramente que:


> Pero es totalmente viable conectarlo a la salida de parlantes sin ningún problema, y lo puedes conectar entre masa y cualquier terminal del parlante(masa del vumetro a masa del amplificador, entrada del vúmetro a cualquier terminal del parlante).


Pero ahora por lo que entiendo, no solo necesito conectar esto, sino que también necesito generar la tensión de doble polaridad, sino no va a andar, es correcto? 

En resumen, el vumetro tiene 2 entradas de GND, la de "señal" de los parlantes y la de "corriente" por así decirlas, yo conecto AMBAS al chasis, pero para que funcione necesito agregarle la tensión negativa en VEE.

Si esto es correcto, donde puedo encontrar un diagrama o PCB de como hacer este circuito nuevo que necesito?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y...tenés que leer el tema completo, por que lo de las fuentes y su capacidad de carga está explicado hace mucho tiempo...



creizlein dijo:


> Si esto es correcto, donde puedo encontrar un diagrama o PCB de como hacer este circuito nuevo que necesito?


Acá:

http://sound.whsites.net/project95.htm


----------



## creizlein

ezavalla, creeme que no es por falta de lectura, lei todo el thread varias veces, pero a veces uno no entiende las cosas como al otro le gustaría que las entendiera, tené en cuenta que mis conocimientos son básicos y reducidos  

Igual MUCHAS gracias por tu ayuda, ya vi ese circuito y parece sencillo, lo voy a probar en el protoboard y conectar la salida de 12v- a la pata de VEE entonces, y ver si ahí puedo tener señal en el vumetro y se mueve ALGO aunque sea


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK, pero si tenías dudas en algo, hubieras preguntado 



creizlein dijo:


> Igual MUCHAS gracias por tu ayuda, ya vi ese circuito y parece sencillo, lo voy a probar en el protoboard y conectar la salida de 12v- a la pata de VEE entonces, y ver si ahí puedo tener señal en el vumetro y se mueve ALGO aunque sea


OJO: Los -12V a VEE y la masa a GND. Y si no llega a los 12V (usá los 1N4148 para que sea mas barato), no te hagás problema...con que dé 9 o 10V ya está super-OK...y consume muy poquita corriente...tipo 10mA o así...


----------



## creizlein

Bueno, ayer fui al centro y ya pude conseguir todos los componentes que me faltaban para ese circuito que me pasaste, lo único que no pude conseguir fue el diodo de 16V/1W , pero bue, voy a ir armando todo el resto y después veo que diodo similar le puedo poner ahi.

Cuando lo tenga pronto les cuento los resultados, tambien estoy armando el PCB del vumetro en livewire para que me quede mas comodo, cuando lo tenga subo el archivito si les parece bien !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

creizlein dijo:


> lo único que no pude conseguir fue el diodo de 16V/1W , pero bue, voy a ir armando todo el resto y después veo que diodo similar le puedo poner ahi.


Ese diodo es de protección contra picos de tensión en el auto, así que en tu caso hay que ponerlo si o sí. Si no encontrás de 16V, ponele 18V...



creizlein dijo:


> Cuando lo tenga pronto les cuento los resultados, tambien estoy armando el *PCB del vumetro en livewire* para que me quede mas comodo, cuando lo tenga subo el archivito si les parece bien !


EL PCB en el livewire???? Que querés hacer: simular el vúmetro o un PCB nuevo???  
Si es un PCB, es muy bienvenido! Si es la simulación...tal vez le sirva a alguien para aprender, así que también subila.


----------



## chaca piedra

saludos a todos los amigos del foro de electronica , que pasen una feliz navidad y un prospero año nuevo la consulta esal colega essavella, quisiera  sabe si el diseño que subiste al foro puede s ampliable a 40 leds o sea en estereo 80 leds prodrias enviarme una respuesta por que estoy interesado en armar tu diseño que subiste  al foro de ante mano gracias por la respuesta hasta pronto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Le podés poner la cantidad de LEDs que quieras, por que la lógica del vúmetro solo se encarga de la captura de valores medios y valores pico, y además de la conmutación de modo barra a modo punto en cada caso. La cantidad de LEDs que maneja es completamente libre, pero si querés ampliarla mas allá de lo que está planteado en mi diseño, vas a tener que modificar vos el PCB y el esquema para que opere según tu gusto.
Estimo que las modificaciones son bastante simples, pero dudo mucho que puedas operar con más de 20 LEDs por canal sin chocar con problemas de ruido...pero todo depende de que quieras hacer y cual escala pretendas seguir.


----------



## gustavo

Hola ezavalla, Felicitaciones por el enorme trabajo!  Queria preguntarte si en vez de usar un TL074, uso un LM324 y lo alimento a Vcc y Tierra, que es lo que cambiaria?
Desde ya Saludos y Muchas Gracias!

PD: Disculpa si la pregunta es un poco Estupida.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

gustavo dijo:


> Hola ezavalla, Felicitaciones por el enorme trabajo!  Queria preguntarte si en vez de usar un TL074, uso un LM324 y lo alimento a Vcc y Tierra, que es lo que cambiaria?
> PD: Disculpa si la pregunta es un poco Estupida.


No es una pregunta estúpida, pero no se puede hacer por que no funcionarían los rectificadores de precisión.
Generar una tensión negativa de poca potencia - si no la tenés - es muy simple y barato. Se hace con un 555 y un par de diodos, y si leés en el tema vas a encontrar la referencia a donde está el circuito.

Saludos!


----------



## gustavo

ezavalla dijo:


> No es una pregunta estúpida, pero no se puede hacer por que no funcionarían los rectificadores de precisión.
> Generar una tensión negativa de poca potencia - si no la tenés - es muy simple y barato. Se hace con un 555 y un par de diodos, y si leés en el tema vas a encontrar la referencia a donde está el circuito.
> 
> Saludos!



Hola! Gracias por la respuesta! entonces me pongo armar una fuente simetrica 
Lo estoy investigando bien a tu circuito, mi idea es armar uno de 8 canales.
Voy a subir informacion cada vez que avanze y sino subire todo junto una vez terminado.
Para hacer el multiplexado estaria bien con un 4051? vos que crees? 
Saludos ezavalla! 

PD: Dame un ratito y te adjunto maso menos la idea que tengo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sep, mejor dibujá un esquema de lo que querés hacer por que no entiendo que querés multiplexar


----------



## gustavo

Hola! ahi te adjunto el circuito, falta la parte de filtros pero maso menos es algo que habia empezado hacer.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lo que querés hacer es algo tipo un analizador de espectro?
Si es así, lo que has hecho *puede andar* bien, pero en el foro ya hay varios esquemas muy completos que podés analizar o aplicar directamente....es más....hace pocos días postearon uno que parecía muy bueno...
De todas formas, esto no es lo que yo he diseñado, así que lo correcto es que abras un tema específico para tu pregunta.


----------



## gustavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Lo que querés hacer es algo tipo un analizador de espectro?
> Si es así, lo que has hecho *puede andar* bien, pero en el foro ya hay varios esquemas muy completos que podés analizar o aplicar directamente....es más....hace pocos días postearon uno que parecía muy bueno...
> De todas formas, esto no es lo que yo he diseñado, así que lo correcto es que abras un tema específico para tu pregunta.



Gracias ezavalla, si mi idea es hacer un analizador de espectro, pero lo quiero hacer en base
a tu circuito. Revise el foro y encontre mucha informacion, pero creo que este es uno de los post mas completos que hay como para que pueda comenzar, aparte no quiero algo servido sino no tiene sentido  quiero romperme un poquito la cabeza  pero tenes razon, en cuanto tenga algo mas concreto abrire otro post en relacion a lo que estoy haciendo.
Ayer probe en mi protoboard tu circuito y funciona de 10  
Desde ya Saludos y Muchas gracias ezavalla!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Espero que te funcione bien! Mi esquema es bastante sencillo, así que usalo y modificalo según tus necesidades.


----------



## ReymonARG

tremendo aporte, es lo que andaba buscando.

Buenisimo...


----------



## rmeyerf

gustavo dijo:


> Hola! Gracias por la respuesta! entonces me pongo armar una fuente simetrica
> Lo estoy investigando bien a tu circuito, mi idea es armar uno de 8 canales.
> Voy a subir informacion cada vez que avanze y sino subire todo junto una vez terminado.
> Para hacer el multiplexado estaria bien con un 4051? vos que crees?
> Saludos ezavalla!
> 
> PD: Dame un ratito y te adjunto maso menos la idea que tengo!




Sería Bastante interesante hacer una matriz de 10 X 10 Led con peak-hold, me interesaría saber como te va con el proyecto...


----------



## Vitruvio

Ezavalla, brillante !! ... Llego tarde a este post, pero no puedo dejar de felicitarlo por la entrega, el detalle y la precisión técnica. Algo a lo que ya nos tiene acostumbrados.

Justo me encuentro haciendo un Vumetro, mas basado en el esquema básico del LM3914 en modo "puntos". Utilizo también una captura de picos con un seguidor (pero con el 1N4148 después de la realimentación ¿?). La idea es adicionarle un micro para poder restablecer un nivel presión sonora prefijado para un sistema de sonido. Ya subiré fotos y diagrama.

Pero me fui de la idea, que es felicitarlo y darle las gracias por estar por allí. Otro referente de este gran foro.

Abrazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchas gracias por tus apreciaciones Vitruvio!
Espero que tu proyecto también funcione sin problemas!

PD: Si ponés el diodo fuera del lazo de realimentación, vas a tener que luchar con la caída de 600mV de la juntura PN. Dentro del lazo, ese problema desaparece.

Saludos!


----------



## Vitruvio

"_...caída de 600mV de la juntura PN. Dentro del lazo, ese problema desaparece_."

Asimilado a lo hábitos... Mil gracias.

Saludos


----------



## solaris8

*ezavalla*
una belleza en el estudio y descripcion del circuito , sos un maestro,
y no lo pongo en mayúsculas porque "el del fuego" me va a sancionar....
gracias por el aporte
:buenpost:


----------



## chaca piedra

muy buenas  amigos . el circuito que diseñaron es estereo y con un solo lm3915 saquen de esa duda gracias por la respuesta de, una consulta mas en sus paises como argentina, colombia, españa, brasil,se puede conseguir el c.i. UAA 170 es tammbien un vu de 16 led  aqui en peru no lo puedo conseguir. si pudieran darme una pista donde conseguir este integrado se los voy agradecer bastante  gracia por el aporte.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

1- Si, es estéreo (en el esquema se vé claramente).
2- Dudo mucho que se consiga el UAA170, que además no sirve para vúmetro por que tiene escala lineal.


----------



## gustavo

rmeyerf dijo:


> Sería Bastante interesante hacer una matriz de 10 X 10 Led con peak-hold, me interesaría saber como te va con el proyecto...



Hola rmeyerf, Discúlpame por haber respondido tan tarde. En cuanto a lo del analizador,
mi idea fue en un principio armar un analizador con peak-hold de 10x10, es por eso que me puse a investigar este circuito, pero decidí empezar primero por hacer funcionar el analizador.
Actualmente tuve que dejar de lado este proyecto por la falta de tiempo pero en cuanto 
pueda retomare y me estaré comunicando devuelta con todos ustedes para compartir la información, desde ya saludos!


----------



## diego7492

muy buen proyecto, pienso hacerme uno para mis amplis estereo, pero me surgio una duda:

 pienso poner 10 filas de 3 leds conectados en paralelo en cada canal, tengo que multiplicar Iled por 3?????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diego7492 dijo:


> pienso poner 10 filas de 3 leds conectados en paralelo en cada canal, tengo que multiplicar Iled por 3?????


No tenés que ponerlos en paralelo por que los vas a quemar a los LEDs y al chip. Tenés que ponerlos *en serie* y no hay que cambiar absolutamente nada, salvo, tal vez, aumentar un poco la tensión de alimentación de los LEDs, pero depende del color de LED que vayas a usar.

PD: Usá el buscador del foro para saber que los LEDs no se conectan en paralelo.


----------



## diego7492

aaaaaaaah muchas gracias! pienso usar leds de alto brillo, tengo que usar 20mA no?
otra pregunta, estoy en dudas sobre el cálculo de las resistencias R22 y R23 porque yo lo pienso conectar a un ampli que (cuando consiga el trafo) lo conecto a 29+29, pero ahora lo estoy probando con 10+10 de una fuente de pc. No entiendo bien como realizar el cálculo del divisor. Podrias poner un ejemplito?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diego7492 dijo:


> aaaaaaaah muchas gracias! pienso usar leds de alto brillo, tengo que usar 20mA no?


No, dejá los 15mA que están diseñados. Te van a durar mas tiempo los LEDs  y siempre se puede recalcular si hubiera algun problema. Si tenés dudas, HACE LA PRUEBA Y FIJATE QUE PASA  es la unica forma en que vas a aprender.



diego7492 dijo:


> otra pregunta, estoy en dudas sobre el cálculo de las resistencias R22 y R23 porque yo lo pienso conectar a un ampli que (cuando consiga el trafo) lo conecto a 29+29, pero ahora lo estoy probando con 10+10 de una fuente de pc. No entiendo bien como realizar el cálculo del divisor. *Podrias poner un ejemplito? *


 Nop, este no es el lugar para hacerlo. Leé cual es el valor de la referencia elegida y aprendé a calcularlo usando la ley de Ohm. Si tenés dudas con esto, usá el buscador y si no encontrás nada, creá una consulta en el subforo de* Cuestiones Elementales de Electronica*.


----------



## leo12nico

Buenas me surgió un problema al hacer el vumetro de leds stereo, porque de los dos canales que tiene solo prende uno solo. Lo alimenté con 10V provenientes de una fuente de PC (Vee=-10V, Vcc y Vcn=10V), pero asi y todo el único canal de los dos que prende, no funciona muy bien porque prende 3 o 4 leds que quedan casi siempre fijos. Con respecto a las resistencias 22 y 23 puse de 22K. Espero me puedan dar una mano. 
Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

leo12nico dijo:


> Buenas me surgió un problema al hacer el vumetro de leds stereo, porque de los dos canales que tiene solo prende uno solo. Lo alimenté con 10V provenientes de una fuente de PC (Vee=-10V, Vcc y Vcn=10V), pero asi y todo el único canal de los dos que prende, no funciona muy bien porque prende 3 o 4 leds que quedan casi siempre fijos. Con respecto a las resistencias 22 y 23 puse de 22K. Espero me puedan dar una mano.
> Saludos!!



¿ Foto de lo que armaste ?
¿ Uniste la masa de audio con la de la fuente ?


----------



## leo12nico

nono, las masas están separadas. La de la fuente va a la entrada de tensión y uni las entradas de R y L del VU para pobrarlo con una misma salida del ampli, y la salida del ampli se conecta la masa y R y L unidos a la salida del ampli.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Asegurarse de que la fuente de PC no meta cualquier verdura como ruido y esas cosas.
Revisar las alimentaciones y masas que sean correctas (OJO que hay VARIAS tensiones, incluyendo una aparte para los LEDs)
Revisar que todos los puentes estén BIEN conectados y soldados.
Revisar que los transistores tengan las "patas" en la posición correcta y no sean truchos o recuperados de desguace o estén fallados.
Revisar lo mismo de los transistores para los diodos.
Revisar que los chips estén en la posición correcta y no se hayan comido alguno.
Revisar la calidad de todas las soldaduras.
Meter una señal CONOCIDA a la entrada del vumetro y calibrar los presets en forma correcta (Se puede usar un trafo de 6V o 9V y un divisor de tensión si fuera necesario).
No hay mas nada que hacer. Anda de una si todo está correcto. Mas que esto no hay nada.


----------



## leo12nico

las alimentaciones le mandé 10V  a Vcn y Vcc, y -10V a Vee y el neutro donde va. Pensaba que por ahi podria estar fallando el transistor del canal que no anda, voy a cambiarlo. Ya revi´se que no haya cortos mil veces, las soldaduras igual. Lo que me llama la atención es que uno ande (más o menos, por lo menos algunos leds prende) y el otro nada, ni cuando lo apago que se prenden todos los leds y se corta. Como decis que lo calibre? con un trafo de 9V sin regular, para que meta una senoidal ??


----------



## Kebra

Yo hice uno doble (stereo) de un plano de una "Radio Práctica" cuando todavía se editaba en papel y formato de diario. Si llego a encontrar el plano lo scaneo y lo subo.

Acá está una versión mono:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

leo12nico dijo:


> las alimentaciones le mandé 10V  a Vcn y Vcc, y -10V a Vee y el neutro donde va. Pensaba que por ahi podria estar fallando el transistor del canal que no anda, voy a cambiarlo. Ya revi´se que no haya cortos mil veces, las soldaduras igual. Lo que me llama la atención es que uno ande (más o menos, por lo menos algunos leds prende) y el otro nada, ni cuando lo apago que se prenden todos los leds y se corta. Como decis que lo calibre? con un trafo de 9V sin regular, para que meta una senoidal ??


Primero asegurate que TODO esté bien siguiendo la lista de arriba. Una vez que está todo verificado, usá un trafo de 6 o 9 para mandarle alterna de 50Hz  a la entrada y usá los trimpots para ajustar el 0dB, que va a ser ficticio y solo te sirve para verificar que el vumentro funciona bien.
PD: También podés usar un generador de señales en lugar del trafo, pero no sé si tenés uno.





Kebra dijo:


> Yo hice uno doble (stereo) de un plano de una "Radio Práctica" cuando todavía se editaba en papel y formato de diario. Si llego a encontrar el plano lo scaneo y lo subo.
> Acá está una versión mono:
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm


Hola Kebra!
El problema con ese vumetro es que para funcionar como tal necesita un amplificador logarítimico a la entrada, por que las escalas del UAA180 y del UAA170 son lineales como el LM3914.... y además no tiene peak-hold


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Hola Kebra!
> El problema con ese vumetro es que para funcionar como tal necesita un amplificador logarítimico a la entrada, por que las escalas del UAA180 y del UAA170 son lineales como el LM3914.... y además no tiene peak-hold



La verdad, fue la primer cosa que armé hace como 100 años y no recuerdo lo del peak-hold. Aunque tenía un switch para habilitarlo ahora que me acuerdo!!!
Pero andaba muy bien... Si encuentro el circuito lo miro a ver que mas tenía para que andara bien.

Ya veo que era con otro integrado y mi memoria me traicionó.


----------



## leo12nico

aaaaah, está bien. Gracias Ezavalla, voy a volver a controlar todo otra vez, pero bueno. No no, no tengo un generador de señales en mi casa  (por ahora)

hay problema con conectar la alimentación positiva al mismo nodo que la alimentación de los leds?



conecté los dos canales a un trafo de 6 V y regulé los dos pote para que encendieran los leds de 0db. Pero los leds de un canal encienden más fuerte que los del otro. Regulé bien los pote para ver si era eso y fui siguiendo el camino de las entradas para ver si tenia algo de perdida pero las caídas eran iguales en todos los componentes. Luego medí las tensión en el transistor de cada canal y noté mucha diferencia:

Tensión Base Emisor:
6.18 (canal más dèbil)
0.38 (canal más fuerte)

Tensión Colector Base:
0.32(canal más fuerte)
7.76(canal más débil)

Tensión Colector Emisor:
6.13 (canal más débil)
7.3 (canal más fuerte)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tené cuidado con los transistores por que trabajan en conmutación y con un tester no vas a conseguir medir nada coherente. De todas formas, revisá las resistencias de polarización de los transistores y verificá los transistores, que no haya alguno defectuoso o con los terminales cambiados de lugar (me ha pasado en otras oportunidades). Si todo lo demás funciona bien, tenés un problema en algun componente de los que activan los LEDs o en el CD4060... pero esto es mas raro... o tenés alguna pista en corto o cortada... no sé...


----------



## xragon

why an led afects an cd4060 ??


----------



## Fogonazo

xragon dijo:


> why an led afects an cd4060 ??




*Normas del Foro 1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.


Creo que estas consultando sobre la función del integrado CD4060.
Este integrado hace de oscilador / contador y mediante sus salidas Q3 y Q4 controla la conmutación de entradas (CD4052) que se aplican al LM3916.
Con esto se logra que con un solo LM3916 hacer 4 presentaciones distintas.
Barra "L"
Barra "R"
Punto "L" (Valor Pico)
Punto "R" (Valor Pico)


Ver el archivo adjunto 14548​


----------



## itzamna06

Saludos desde Guatemala.
Agradeciendo el diagrama que el autor a proporcionado, les comento que realice la placa para el diagrama evitando el uso de puentes, debo de hacer notar que no lo he puesto en funcionamiento, espero puedan revisar la placa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Te agradezco el generoso aporte!!!!!
Solo te digo que es complicado revisar el diseño de un PCB sin netlist ni el software que usaste.
Te pido que hagas vos la revisión y/o armado, por que revisarla sin netlist ni proceso automático es casi hacerla de nuevo.


----------



## itzamna06

Es razonable, pero en estos días me envían los componentes lo armo y comento si funciono o no, yo ya la he revisado, pero en ciertas ocasiones se le va algo a uno.  Me pongo a trabajar en tan magnifico proyecto y les comentare como me fue.


----------



## Arsenic

Hola. ¿Me podrían decir si el vúmetro con peak hold del comentario inicial incluye ya las modificaciones y es el que funciona bien o eso está en otro comentario?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Son los PDF que terminan en _final.
Pero mejor lee todo el hilo...


----------



## Arsenic

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Son los PDF que terminan en _final.
> Pero mejor lee todo el hilo...



Ok, gracias por la rápida respuesta! De verdad.


----------



## direccionyproyectos

Estimado Dr. Z. enhorabuena por su magistral tema.

Por si le es de interés le adjunto un esquema de un VU peak hold. Pertenece a una consola de sonido, creo que de principios de los '80, y de marca prestigiosa. Y la solución que tomaron para el Peak Hold fué muy sencilla.

http://www.d-r.nl/assets/st-1600-series-manual-600dpi.pdf

Adjunto la hoja en cuestión.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias por el aporte!
Lo que sucede es que acá tenés un vúmetro de 25 Leds donde solo los 5 ultimos son de PeakHold y para eso usa 4 LM391X encadenados con divisores externos y eso por cada canal... está bueno.. pero resulta muy costoso para mi bolsillo extremadamente "tacaño".
El que yo hice solo tiene 10 LEDs y maneja los dos canales estéreo con un solo LM391X y un multiplexor analógico, siendo PeakHold en todo el rango...
Cuando tenga tiempo voy a revisar el diseño, por que probándolo hace pocos días me hizo un efecto de parpadeo que algunos habían comentado pero yo nunca había visto. No sé si era por el lío de cableado o por alguna falla en el diseño.... ya veré si lo reviso...


----------



## direccionyproyectos

Soy inexperto pero...

Igual el fallo es que T1 no lleva conectada una R a masa simétricamente a lo realizado en T2 y T3, que supongo que es para asegurar el estado de -no conducir-

(Entiendo que T1 es para conmutar entre las barras de leds dcha e izq, al estar conectado a la entrada lógica B del 4060)

AB
00
01
10
11


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

T1en realidad no lo necesita por que esta excitado por una salida CMOS que es rail-to-rail.


----------



## ressilais

Antes de arrancar quiero resaltar el laburo impecable que te mandaste Dr. Zoidberg, me ayudó a comprender bastante el funcionamiento del LM391X (mi inglés es super básico y a veces cuesta comprender por completo las datasheets ). Ahora siguiendo con la línea del vumetro, le consulto a la gente del foro si alguno se da una idea de como realizar el siguiente modo al que el dueño del circuito lo llama "modo explosión". Sinceramente no le estoy encontrando la vuelta, probé con simulación tras simulación y nada . Alguna sugerencia sería de gran ayuda..

He aquí el video en cuestión: (No me deja pegar links ya que soy nuevo en el foro, pero el video se puede encontrar fácilmente en youtube poniendo en el buscador "*Vumetro explosión*", es el primer video que aparece y a partir del minuto 6:30 lo muestra)

Espero alguna respuesta! Gracias..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es un lio hacerlo con el 39xx. Yo hice algo "parecido" con un vumetro estereo... pero no es lo que vos queres. Deberias usar un micro como hace el chabon del video.

Aunque pensandolo bien... si mezclaramos la tecnica del peak-hold con la suma de una tension alterna de frecuencia alta y en forma de burst... tal vez se lograria algo muy parecido... pero sigue siendo un despelote...


----------



## ibarra cpu

Hola alguien sabe algo del analizador de espectro con peak hold.
otra pregunta: alguno parecido al 4052 pero de mas canales como para experimentar agrandando este circuito


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ibarra cpu

Hay algunos IC’s que te pudieran servir. Pero con entradas y salidas X Y probablemente no existan, solamente el 4052.

4052 Dual  4-Channel Analog Multiplexer/Demultiplexer. 
4051 ……… 8-Channel Analog Multiplexer/Demultiplexer.
4053 Triple 2-Channel Analog Multiplexer/Demultiplexer.
4067        16-Channel Analog Multiplexer/Demultiplexer.

Puedes buscar por acá: [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/
Preguntando por descripción: Dual Analog Multiplexer/Demultiplexer.
O simplemente por: Analog Multiplexer/Demultiplexer

Respecto al analizador de espectro con peak hold que preguntas *no se nada*.


----------



## manu840

Estimados Lectores del Foro:

Ante todo buenos tardes!

He leído el hilo de este artefacto en su versión estéreo desarrollada por el Dr. Zoidberg, al cual le hago llegar mi más honesta felicitación.

Voy directamente a la pregunta. básicamente saber qué parte debería obviar en el circuito para solo reflejar la señal de audio de un solo canal.

Agradeceré gentil respuesta.

Cordial saludo!
Manu840.-


----------



## Fogonazo

manu840 dijo:


> Estimados Lectores del Foro:
> 
> Ante todo buenos tardes!
> 
> He leído el hilo de este artefacto en su versión estéreo desarrollada por el Dr. Zoidberg, al cual le hago llegar mi más honesta felicitación.
> 
> Voy directamente a la pregunta. básicamente saber qué parte debería obviar en el circuito para solo reflejar la señal de audio de un solo canal.
> 
> Agradeceré gentil respuesta.
> 
> Cordial saludo!
> Manu840.-




https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/otro-vumetro-leds-peak-hold-97431/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/794097/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

manu840 dijo:


> Estimados Lectores del Foro:
> 
> Ante todo buenos tardes!
> 
> He leído el hilo de este artefacto en su versión estéreo desarrollada por el Dr. Zoidberg, al cual le hago llegar mi más honesta felicitación.
> 
> Voy directamente a la pregunta. básicamente saber qué parte debería obviar en el circuito para solo reflejar la señal de audio de un solo canal.
> 
> Agradeceré gentil respuesta.
> 
> Cordial saludo!
> Manu840.-


Gracias!!
Si queres un solo canal, pues solo ingresas señal por una entrada y dejas la otra entrada a masa.


----------



## manu840

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias!!
> Si queres un solo canal, pues solo ingresas señal por una entrada y dejas la otra entrada a masa.



Muchas gracias por su respuesta!

Saldudos!





Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/otro-vumetro-leds-peak-hold-97431/
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/794097/



Muchas gracias por su aporte!

Saludos!


----------



## rizelec

Hola a todos:
Si bien me interesa mucho este circuito 
Y he llegado hasta aquí, viendo la hoja de datos del lm3915, les escribo pidiendo ayuda para realizar el circuito de la figura 27 que no puedo encontrar ni en la internet. Lógicamente solo soy un aficionado. Desde ya muchas g
racias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No se a cual imagen te referís. Poné el link al post correspondiente.


----------

